# Detector Infrarrojo de proximidad



## franco (Sep 6, 2005)

Hola como estan, soy nuevo en el equipo y necesito ayuda, preciso un diagrama que sea eficiente para fabricar un sensor de proximidad infrarrojo, agradezco desde ya su gentil ayuda, y estoy para ayudarlos en lo que pueda modestamente.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 6, 2005)

Hola Franco, bienvenido a los Foros de electrónica...
Puedes probrar con este circuito sencillo







Saludos, espero que te ayude.


----------



## franco (Sep 7, 2005)

Te agradezco por el dato, ya arme el circuito en un protoboard funciona a muy bien  detecta un objeto que se coloque frente al sensor (fototransistor) hasta 30 centimetros de distancia, pero ahora tengo otro problemita ¿ como puedo hacer para aumentar el alcance (sensibilidad) del dispositivo, es decir que detecte un objeto a un metro de distancia, sin tener que utilizar lentes convexos.

Y de nuevo muchas gracias por tu gentil ayuda...


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

Que emisor y que fototransistor has usado? a mi me ha funcionado hasta poco mas de 2 metros de distancia, sin nunguna lente.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 7, 2005)

Alguna vez probe ese circuito para un pequeño robot y le encontré una falla: cuando hay un nivel de luz infrarroja en el ambiente, ya sea por la lámparas o inclusive la luz solar el circuito pierde sensibilidad y lagunas veces hasta se activa solo. Por eso cambie el diseño y utilice los ultrasonidos.


----------



## franco (Sep 7, 2005)

Use un fototransistor de los utilizados en los vhs los que detentan la posicion del cassette y  un diodo led infrarrojo comun, que fototransistor me sugieres, y como puedo calibrar el alcance no se mediante un potenciometro pero la pregunta es donde tengo que ubicar el potenciometro. Saludos y por cierto soy Argentino pero radico en Peru, ( creo que tu tambien eres Argentino) Saludos..


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Alguna vez probe ese circuito para un pequeño robot y le encontré una falla: cuando hay un nivel de luz infrarroja en el ambiente, ya sea por la lámparas o inclusive la luz solar el circuito pierde sensibilidad y lagunas veces hasta se activa solo. Por eso cambie el diseño y utilice los ultrasonidos.



Si, lo ideal seria utilizar el mismo filtro que se utilizan en los detectores Ir pasivos (los comerciales).



			
				franco dijo:
			
		

> Use un fototransistor de los utilizados en los vhs los que detentan la posicion del cassette y  un diodo led infrarrojo comun, que fototransistor me sugieres, y como puedo calibrar el alcance no se mediante un potenciometro pero la pregunta es donde tengo que ubicar el potenciometro. Saludos y por cierto soy Argentino pero radico en Peru, ( creo que tu tambien eres Argentino) Saludos..



Debes tener el problema que mensiona Li-ion, testea el mismo circuito en otro ambiente o intenta ponerle el filtro, ya que yo utilice (CQX46) y funcionó de maravillas sin el filtro. Según se, venden la carcaza suelta de los Ir pasivos, puedes utilizar ese filtro.


----------



## franco (Sep 7, 2005)

Por casualidad tienes el diagrama del sensor por ultasonido? para experimentar con esa clase de sensor

Voy a intentar con la opcion que me sugieres, y de nuevo muchas gracias por tu gentil ayuda.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

Puedes darle una mirada a este link, ahi mismo se explica el funcionamiento.

http://www.superrobotica.com/srf08bx24.htm


----------



## zigma (Nov 26, 2005)

hola y gracias
tengo un teclado matriarcal, este funciona juntando dos patas del circuito integrado el cual codifica la señal y la manda a la compu, simplemente es cosa de juntar cables para que las teclas funcionen, quiero hacer algo similar pero sin usar botones, pense en infrarrojos, nose como hacerlo muy bien, a lo mejor alguien podria diseñarme un circuito para que funcione mi teclado solo ocupo 8 teclas eso reduce el problema, pense que con un sensor de proximidad pero es mucha distancia y si funcionara no se como conectarlo jeje  espero me puedan ayudar   

este post lo publique con la intension de quien sepa algo de infrarrojos y como usarlos meta aqui sus ideas


----------



## al9 (Nov 28, 2005)

Perfecto, pues mi proyecto de domótica los Ir tiene un papel importante.
Lo que ahora me interesa es conseguir unos "plasticos" o filtros para colocarlos delante y que hagan de tapa pero dejen pasar la luz infrarroja con poca atenuación, como los que vienen en los aparatos domésticos pero un poc omas grandes (10x10cm aprox)
¿como han de ser y donde conseguirlos?
Gracias


----------



## monorendon (Dic 11, 2005)

Hola..., no se si puedan explicar mejor el uso de IRDA?


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

Yo uso los sensores de la família GPD de sharp (GP2D05, GP2D12, etc.). Son muy fáciles de utilizar (3 pines) y funcionan de maravilla. Además, existen tanto versiones analógicas como digitales.


----------



## tlca (Ene 24, 2006)

Hola,
me gustaría construir un sensor de proximidad con ultrasonidos pero no tengo muy claro como debería ser el circuito... podrían ayudarme indicando un diseño como el que dieron para infrarrojos?? ops:  Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Los sensores de ultrasonidos de que dispongo son:

Emisor:    MA40S4S
Receptor: MA40S4R

de la firma Murata.

Un saludo.


----------



## marliog (Mar 9, 2006)

Estoy interezado en lo SENSORES INFRARROJOS DE TEMPERATURA, pues nesecito hacer un control de temperatura y me gustaría utilizar esta clase de sensores. hasta ahora solo estoy leyendo temperatura con LM35 utilizando el PIC16F877A y LCD. Será muy complicado con los infrarrojos?

encontré una página de una empresa que vende esta clase de sensores, pero en Colombia creo que no se encuentran. La parte más cecana tal vez sea Mexico, sin embargo, parece que este sensor es muy fácil de trabajar y económico. la dirección es:

http://www.zytemp.com/products/moduleselectionguide.asp

Espero que alguien se anime a trabajar con ellos. Suerte!


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 1, 2006)

Hola, estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto para detectar latidos de corazon de varios animales. Estoy utilizando fotodiodo e infrarrojos , realizando varias amplificaciónes y filtrajes. Mi principal problema es la componente continua.Al intentar amplificar la señal la componente continua tambien se me amplifica y entonces me satura todos los operacionales, estoy trabajando con los UA741, Lm358, intenté utilizar restadores de continua y ,aunque me la reducen no consigo suprimirla siendo muy dificil despues trbajar con la señal(la alterna que es el latido y es la que me interesa) SI alguien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradecería.Gracias! Si quereis alguna infromacion sobre infrarrojos avisad, tengo pag interesantes


----------



## austronomia85 (Abr 10, 2006)

Alguien sabe como hacer un emisor y receptor infrarrojo economico o un diagrama con los valores de lo necesario, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Abr 11, 2006)

Te envío una liga que te puede servir.

Es un circuito de un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos.  Cuenta con un transmisor y un receptor de rayos infrarrojos.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2

Cualquier duda me puedes preguntar.

Saludos,


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 11, 2006)

Buenas. No se para que aplicacion lo necesitas pero por las dudas de que sea para audio te mando este link.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm

Saludos
Mauro


----------



## austronomia85 (Abr 11, 2006)

el sistema infrarrojo que necesito es para controlar algun aparato como por ejemplo un motor a unos 6 metros pero estos tambien me sirven para otra cosa que tenia planeada pero de todas maneras muchas gracias por su ayuda si alguien me puede ayudar les daria muchas gracias y si necesitan algo que yo sepa me pueden preguntar

muchas gracias eduardo.bonilla y mauro barbosa


----------



## kemp (Abr 21, 2006)

Ronconsoda dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto para detectar latidos de corazon de varios animales. Estoy utilizando fotodiodo e infrarrojos , realizando varias amplificaciónes y filtrajes. Mi principal problema es la componente continua.Al intentar amplificar la señal la componente continua tambien se me amplifica y entonces me satura todos los operacionales, estoy trabajando con los UA741, Lm358, intenté utilizar restadores de continua y ,aunque me la reducen no consigo suprimirla siendo muy dificil despues trbajar con la señal(la alterna que es el latido y es la que me interesa) SI alguien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradecería.Gracias! Si quereis alguna infromacion sobre infrarrojos avisad, tengo pag interesantes



QUe tal roncosoda como estas¿? bueno pues yo quiero hacer un pequeño proyecto de como medir el pulso cardiaco por medio de la muñeca igual estoy tratando de usar infrarrojos pero no detecto señal alguna podrias tu o alguien que lea este mensaje hecharme una mano con esto¿? se los agradeceria demasiado


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 21, 2006)

Ronconsoda dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto para detectar latidos de corazon de varios animales. Estoy utilizando fotodiodo e infrarrojos , realizando varias amplificaciónes y filtrajes. Mi principal problema es la componente continua.Al intentar amplificar la señal la componente continua tambien se me amplifica y entonces me satura todos los operacionales, estoy trabajando con los UA741, Lm358, intenté utilizar restadores de continua y ,aunque me la reducen no consigo suprimirla siendo muy dificil despues trbajar con la señal(la alterna que es el latido y es la que me interesa) SI alguien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradecería.Gracias! Si quereis alguna infromacion sobre infrarrojos avisad, tengo pag interesantes



Vas a tener que usar alguna configuración de amplificador sólo para corriente alterna.
En realidad lo único que tienes que hacer es agregar un capacitor a la entrada de tu amplificador para bloquear la corriente directa, sin embargo tienes que calcularlo, ya que éste te va a afectar el ancho de banda de tu circuito.


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 26, 2006)

Saludos Kent;pues bien el pulso humano es muy fácil detectarlo(desprendemos muchisima energia) para poder realizar este proyectito utilizo emisores de infrarrojos convencionales. Para recibir esta señal utilizo un fotodiodo(utilizo el BPW41N) el cual te da una corriente inversa a través del diodo con la variacion de la luz. En este caso no se detecta la variacion de la luz sino la variación de la lud infrarroja que emitimos(a tu circuito le hará muchas interferencias la luz del dia). Despues se amplifica con un operacioanl en modo transimpedancia con una resistencia muy alta(sobre 1M)y despues se passa a filtrar esta señal entre 0Hz(lo cual lo consigues con un filtro paso alto de cero con algo)y de 4Hz(con un filtro de paso bajo).Despues amlificas la señal, y la llevas a un operacional en funcion de comparador con un led a la salida;la tension de referencia la cambiaras con ayuda de un potenciometro y del oscilador.Es fácil, si kieres mas información mi correo es ronconsoda@hotmail.com.Saludos


----------



## roberto lopez martinez (May 9, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Alguna vez probe ese circuito para un pequeño robot y le encontré una falla: cuando hay un nivel de luz infrarroja en el ambiente, ya sea por la lámparas o inclusive la luz solar el circuito pierde sensibilidad y lagunas veces hasta se activa solo. Por eso cambie el diseño y utilice los ultrasonidos.




te agredeceria q me indicaras el diseño con ultrasonidos porque lo necesito para un proyecto de la universidad.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 11, 2006)

Para los que buscan un sensor de proximidad de bajo costo y fácil de construir, les paso la liga de un diseño que realicé para detección de objetos cercanos con un Sensor Infrarrojo con ajuste por medio de un potenciómetro.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2

Como ya comentaron en el board si no utilizan filtros se puede activar por ruidos que haya alrededor, así que depende de la aplicación en la que lo utilicen les puede servir.

Saludos,


----------



## fipe (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola Ronconsoda, me puedes mandar tu circuito, tengo uno pero los sensores. son simplemente un led normal y una fotoresistencia, saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 19, 2006)

si utilizacis un led emisor de infrarojos modulador + este circuito puede salir la repera
http://72.41.86.92/dproj/syncdet/syncdet.html

La gracia del circuito es el interruptor y el integrador.

Si lo hacemos bien podemos eliminar en teoria por completo la parte DC.

Funciona de la siguiente manera.

Cerramos el primer interruptor y se carga positivamente el condensador /integrador.
Lo abrimos y cerramos el segundo interruptor que pasa por un inversor y le aplica la misma tension pero negativa por lo que se resta, resultador CERO DC.

Solo quedan las variaciones, eliminando DC y ruido aleatorio o gaussiano.


Este otro circuito es un detector de movimiento utilizando una fotoresistencia de la revista EPE 2003-05  everyday practical electronics.

Segun indica es factible ponerle el fotodiodo, supongo que la mejor forma es en inverda (como fotocelula)

en principio para uestra aplicacion solo necesitais la parte de arriba 555, 4066 y el lm31v



finalmente uno de elektor


----------



## nocturno (Ago 20, 2006)

Mi experiencia al uso de infrarrojos tiene relación con la interpretación de los códigos de los mandos a distancia.

Publiqué un artículo en *El Rebujito *llamado *Interpretando un mando infrarrojos con dsPIC*.




Me ha sido de mucha utilidad porque es una forma muy fácil de dotar de dispositivo de entrada a cualquier proyecto utilizando sólo un pin de un microcontrolador.
De hecho, lo he utilizado en mi *Minidimmer *




y también en el *Dimmer con mando* original.


----------



## BUBU (Nov 17, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Hola Franco, bienvenido a los Foros de electrónica...
> Puedes probrar con este circuito sencillo
> 
> 
> ...



hola, se me hace muy interesante tu sircuito, solo tengo una duda.

¿Que es un IR Rx, Y EL IRTx, Y como los pido al comprarlos, o como se conocen?


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2006)

Espero que este circuito les sirva de algo.


----------



## Ramanujan (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola gente, les cuento, estoy intentando realizar el circuito de Detector de prox. el de Pablin (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm) que es sencillo , pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar, me tiene loco....

El circuito de Pablin es este


y el que rediseñe yo este

Lo unico que cambie fue que no coloque las dos resistencias de 470 y 68 ohm , les cuento que utilizo una bateria de 9vol y lo armo todo en el protoboard pero no pasa, el led infrarojo cuando pasa corriente por el prende una lucecita roja, pero cuando lo meto en el proto no pasa nada...... los transistores me fije en el datasheet cual es el emisor, colecto, base y los coloco bien y tpco nada, los doy vuelta y tpco nada.... sinceramente no se que puede estar pasando.... ustedes que mas o menos la tienen clara y saben, podrian decirme cuales son los posibles problemas


desde ya , un gusto entrar en el foro y gracias por todo!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

franco dijo:
			
		

> Por casualidad tienes el diagrama del sensor por ultrasonido? para experimentar con esa clase de sensor



Este sensor ultrasónico, mide distancias desde 2 cm hasta 2 m, entrega a la salida un pulso, cuyo ancho es proporcional a la distancia del blanco.


----------



## steinlager (Feb 19, 2007)

hola mira, yo hice el mismo proyecto en la escuela y no me anduvo, el emisor de infrarrojos andaba bien, pero el receptor no daba señales de vida, ahora iba a intentar cambiarlo a ver si andaba, si encuentras la solucion te agradecia q me avises


----------



## Aristides (Feb 19, 2007)

Para verificar opto-componentes, ver en "útiles" de este sitio:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## steinlager (Feb 19, 2007)

eso es para comprobar si funciona no?


----------



## aura (Mar 1, 2007)

Quisiera que me dijeran como puedo construir un sensor de movimiento, pues tengo poca idea de electrónica porque apenas estoy en el colegio. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceré enormemente.


----------



## alemardi (Mar 1, 2007)

Tuve la oportunidad de hacer uno de estos, en sí no es detector de movimiento, sino de proximidad, utilizando infrarrojos... aquí te subo un diagrama que me fue de mucha utilidad, aunque lo modifiqué un poco para que tuviera sonido y algunas otras cosas.

En el adjunto van 2 versiones de un detector infrarrojo, yo prefiero la primera, es mas práctico implementar un solo circuito que tener 2 separados, aunque se incrementa el rango de detección... creo que todo depende de la aplicación que vas a darle.

A ver si te sirve.


----------



## felipefacundo (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Mira voy a probar el circuito porque yo estoy intentando lo mismo, un detector de proximidad con un laser.

Mi circuito emisor es bastante simple, solo consta de un laser que los venden en cualquier lado.(esos con los que juegan los niños). Claro que hay que modificarlo un poco.

Ahora el circuito receptor se trata de 2 fototransistores, uno que recibe la luz del laser y otro para eliminar los efectos de la luz ambiente. Para eliminar los efectos de la luz ambiente uso un amplificador diferencial.

Luego es necesario que la señal de salida sea cuadrada, de modo que cuando no haya luz laser la salida sea "cero" o "1" (como uds lo deseen) y cuando la luz laser llege al fototransistor la salida sea "1" o "cero" (como uds lo deseen). Para esto utilizo un smith trigger.

Mi problema es que el circuito smith trigger no me funciona, no se porque se supone que se debe saturar a 5[v] y en la salido solo obtengo 3.7 [v]. 

espero que nos podamos ayudar entre todos. Saludos y suerte.

Si alguien quiere ver el circuito me pueden escribir a "felipefacundo@msn.com"


----------



## alemardi (Mar 6, 2007)

hey yo hice este proyecto hace unos meses! es dificil de hacer funcionar ese circuito, hay q saber elegir el tipo de fototransistor q será el receptor, y la resistencia de 10K q da con el receptor y tierra la cambie por un potenciometro del mismo valor porque siempre varia dependiendo la luz ambiente, tambien hice una especie de cajita negra totalmente cerrada con un pequeño filtro de rayo UV (lo saque de un viejo control de tv) para q el receptor solo reciba la luz infrarroja y no la luz visible... un documento q me sirvió va adjunto.


----------



## niten (Mar 13, 2007)

Eso fue de gran ayuda, pero si quiero usar el control de mi tv, ¿que tendria que usar?

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 20, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Diseño de circuitos en general.

Saludos


----------



## Favsto (Mar 23, 2007)

Pues el control de la TV está en la frecuencia de trabajo del receptor del IR333C, que si no me equivoco es un foto transistor y no estoy seguro pero es PT1302B o algo así, pero pues yo lo pido como la parejita del IR333C, ahora bien trabaja en la frecuencia osea que va a recibir los pulsos de tu control remoto, separar y evaluar esos pulsos , su codificación y el uso que les quieras dar es otra cosa bien diferente y difícil, pero pues si quieres aventurarte yo no se mucho.


----------



## Chicharo54 (May 20, 2007)

Alguien me podria decir como tengo que hacer para funcionar un motor de corriente continua con un sensor de proximidad, se los agradeceria mucho si me mostraran algun link imagen o lo que sea del circuito de este, necesito ayuda, por favor es urgente!!!!!


----------



## rampa (May 21, 2007)

hola amigo... no entiendo bien como vas a accionar el motor con un sensor de proximidad.
De todas formas aca te dejo una pagina donde podes encontrar lo que buscas.
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_detector-proximidad-infrarrojo.asp

suerte.


----------



## Chicharo54 (May 21, 2007)

Es muy bueno este circuito, pero ahora mi pregunta es:
El al acercar mi mano al emisor de infrarrojos y al fototransistor este se supone que debe de activar el rele, pero no lo hace. me podrias decir ¿cual es el problema?  te lo agradeceria de nuevo        [/b]


----------



## rampa (May 21, 2007)

jeje amigo adivino no soy... si el circuito no funciona es que has realizado algo mal... chequea todo nuevamente, seguramente algo se te paso por alto.

Suerte.


----------



## Chicharo54 (May 21, 2007)

Fue de gran ayuda tu circuito, el error fue el mas simple, use un transistor inserbible, jaja!!!!   pero gracias rampa, me has sido de gran ayuda


----------



## rampa (May 21, 2007)

Chicharo54 dijo:
			
		

> Fue de gran ayuda tu circuito, el error fue el mas simple, use un transistor inserbible, jaja!!!!   pero gracias rampa, me has sido de gran ayuda



Me alegro amigo... nos estamos viendo.

Suerte.


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 11, 2007)

saludos a todos...
bueno, les cuento, tengo el siguiente problema:
anda por ahí circulando un circuito de un sensor de proximidad el cual consta de un LM567, un fotodiodo y un fototransistor, tengo armado el circuito, pero no me funciona, por ahí leí que sí les funcionó, entonces quisiera que alguien me eche una mano y me guie para poder solucionar el problema que tengo... los sintomas son los siguiente:
enciende el led y sin interrumpir la señal que emite el fotodiodo, pero al desconectar el fototransistor se desconecta el led ( simulando que se interrumpe la señal)


----------



## steinlager (Jun 12, 2007)

lo primero q puedes hacer es probar si el fototransistor recibe señal o sea si funciona... pues yo he trtado de realizar un control remoto y compre varios fotodiodos, pero no me sirvieron.

Para probarlo nomas tenes q colocar el fototransistor, una R limitadora y un led, alimenta con 3V. Apuntale con el control del tele y, si el led parpadea es porque el fotodiodo o fototransistor recibe señal. De lo contrario busca otro.


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 13, 2007)

okas, lo hice, pero aún así no me funciona el sistema.
se agradece cualquier  ayuda, gracias.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 13, 2007)

jajaj te soy sincero... yo a ese circuito lo intente hacer pero no lo pude completar, quizas alguien con mas conocimientos q yo te pueda ayudar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pues parece correcto, por lo menos mirando el datasheet.
El fototranistor debe darte unos 20mV<vin<200mV.


seguramente sea necesario poner una etapa amplificadora, aunque sea con un simple transistor.


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 13, 2007)

okas.


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 13, 2007)

en el circuito que tengo armado, en el momento que yo energizo con 5 v el led que sale a la llegada del emisor del bc 558 se enciende enseguida, se supone que sólo se debería encender cuando yo interrumpo la señal emitida por el IR Tx, o sea que si tengo ese cto y tapo el Rx recien se debería encender el led del bc 558. 
bueno, cualquier ayuda es bienvenida... 
saludos.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 13, 2007)

una duda, tu cerraste por asi decirlo, el emisor para q solo emita en forma de cono, porq quizas es q los pusiste pegados y le esta emitiendo de costado, no se si llego a explicarme.. si no hago un grafiquito 

Edito:
Ahi hice un grafico medio rustico, en el cual trato de representar los rayos IR, si no pones nada entremedio, el receptor siempre recibe, en cambio si le pones algun flitro a los costados, el emisor emite para adelante noma...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 14, 2007)

mejor al reves, el receptor dendo de un boligrafo o tubito oscuro, que no le entre la luz exterior


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 14, 2007)

Rx viene con un encapsulado para evitar la luz día,  probaré lo que menciona stein...
grx y sigan dando ideas.
se agradece.
salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Mide la tension sobre la patilla 2, deberia variar si detecta algo.

No te fies ni un pelo del filtro, como dices correctamente filtra pero no elimina, piensa que la cantidad de luz que llega en comparacion con un led.


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 21, 2007)

tan simple ke se ve , pero aun no sale "humo blanco"


----------



## j_montaraz (Jun 25, 2007)

nada aún!!!
(no haber estudiado medicina) jejeje


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

He trabajado mucho con estos sensores, el esquema que te pasaron esta muy bueno pero te aconsejo usar una mezcla mas sencilla y que te ahorrara tiempo y trabajo, se trata de el receptor que utilizan en los televisores, son unos encapsulados que traen el foto diodo y el amplificador con otras cositas mas incorporado en un empaque parecido al de un transistor este te dará un alcance muchísimo mayor.

Solo trae tres paticas, dos son de voltaje que  funciona con 5V y la tercera generalmente la del medio es la señal, lo único que tienes que hacer es conectar esta a la estrada del decodificador de tono 567 y listo, ya lo demás es imaginación.

Si quieres usar el control de tu TV en este foro hay un tema que trata sobre eso, es un carrito guiado con el control del TV y lo hicieron con un microcontrolador PIC, esta en la segunda pagina.

Mas o menos lo que debes hacer es conocer la frecuencia correspondiente a cada boton, (lo puedes hacer con un osciloscopio) luego puedes colocar el decodificador a esa frecuencia, pero te aconsejo que visites el foro del que te hablo, tal vez te de otras ideas


----------



## Olmo (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola a todos un saludo desde la UNAM en México, soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera preguntar si existe alguna variante del proyecto que le sugirieron a Franco puesto que lo he llevado a cabo y NO FUNCIONA! lo he checado miles de veces y no se por donde (tal vez alguno de ustedes se haya topado con problemas comúnes del circuito.), tengo varias preguntas:

1) ¿El BC558 es un pnp?
2) ¿Existe la posibilidad de pasar el LED y la R=470 Ohms debajo del transistor y aterrizarlo?
3) ¿Qué son los IR Tx e IR Rx, los he comprado como foto resistencia y fototransistor mas no encuentro la hoja de especificaciones (ya busqué en www.alldatasheet.com)?
4) ¿Hay una distancia de operación (por que por motivos de espacio en la tableta de proyectos los he puesto a los dos optoelectrónicos muy cercanos)?
5) Otra cosa, mi tierra la estoy sacando de mi fuente ¿debo referenciarlo a tierra física (por mi diseño de la fuente tengo como tierra la fase negativa después del puente de diodos y el capacitor)?

Por su atención gracias, espero haya alguien que pueda ayudarme ya que es urgente! Nuevamente mil gracias y un saludo.
Atte: Olmo


----------



## danytissera (Nov 8, 2007)

Cain dijo:
			
		

> Espero que este circuito les sirva de algo.



hola cain quiero armar el circuito que publicaste, pero tengo unas dudas. quiero saber las características del parlante y del micrófono, gracias


----------



## DaNeo (Nov 17, 2007)

Olmo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos un saludo desde la UNAM en México, soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera preguntar si existe alguna variante del proyecto que le sugirieron a Franco puesto que lo he llevado a cabo y NO FUNCIONA! lo he checado miles de veces y no se por donde (tal vez alguno de ustedes se haya topado con problemas comúnes del circuito.), tengo varias preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿El BC558 es un pnp?
> 2) ¿Existe la posibilidad de pasar el LED y la R=470 Ohms debajo del transistor y aterrizarlo?
> ...




Hola!

Tambíen armé el circuito y tuve muchos problemas, no funcionó.
Ahora tengo las mismas dudas y problemas que tú.
Ya te funcionó? o que hiciste?
Te agradecería mucho que me contestaras!    
GRACIAS!


----------



## Ricardo_CECyT9 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola!

Tambíen armé el circuito y tuve muchos problemas, no funcionó.
Ahora tengo las mismas dudas y problemas que tú.
Ya te funcionó? o que hiciste?
Te agradecería mucho que me contestaras!    
GRACIAS![/quote]

1.- SI el BC558 es un PNP, por eso la flecha apunta hacia adentro, si apuntara hacia afuera como el otro transistor 2n2222 seria NPN.
2.-Teoricamente la corriente de salida en emisor es practicamente la misma que en colector, por lo que sería mas bien cuestion de probarlo.
3.-El IR Tx es un diodo IR o diodo infrarrojo, solo pidelo así, diodo infrarrojo, y el IR Rx es un fototransistor, igual solo pide un fototransistor, los que yo tengo no tienen ninguna matrícula, el diodo IR es como un led blanco, o algunos son como azules, y el fototransistor parece un diodo LED pero negro, y la patita corta se conecta a Vcc al contrario de un LED normal, la patita larga es el emisor y la corta el colector.
4.-La distancia me parece la especifican aqui: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/
5.-Por lo que veo tu fuente es muy sencilla, solo puente de diodos y capacitor, pero si, la tierra es tu voltaje de referencia, en este caso es el negativo de tu fuente, si fuera una fuente simétrica tu tierra sería la terminal neutra, la que se usa como referencia para voltajes positivos o negativos.

Saludos desde la vocacional no. 9


----------



## deniel144 (Nov 22, 2007)

hola 
el circuito de ultrasonidos que pone cain funciona 

esop gracias 

saludos


----------



## Sanji0120 (Abr 14, 2008)

Hice un sensor de proximidad infrarrojo,
tube algunos problemas al armarlo y cuando termine ponia la mano sobre el sensor y el led verde se prendia, segun yo eso es lo que debe hacer el circuito, pero no se activa el relé,
Le estoy metiendo 9 volts:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_detector-proximidad-infrarrojo.asp


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 14, 2008)

cambia el capa de 0.1mf 50v por una R de 1k


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 15, 2008)

tam,bien cambia tu rele de 12 V por uno de 5V te sera mas facilo energizarlo.


----------



## negrato (Abr 23, 2008)

rele de 12V y tu alimentas el cto con 9V mas las caidas de tension del cto completo........


----------



## maprisa (May 25, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy como el pelón en este cuartel de electronica, hace semanas que me incorpore al pelotón del foro, y bueno decir que me parece fenomenal e increible esta comunidad.
Tengo un problema y necesito de vuestra ayuda, estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto con motores DC, un PIC, y un L293B, la función se basa en dos motores de corriente continua programados  con protón, uno de ellos gira hacia la derecha constantemente , controlado por un interruptor para encender o apagarlo, tambien tengo otro interruptor (SWITCH) pero este, tipo button o pulsador, que cuando es pulsado, el motor 1 que gira constantemente se detiene, y da paso al motor 2  el cual gira en sentido contrario durante un tiempo determinado, finalizado este tiempo se detiene y  da paso de nuevo al motor 1 y asi sucesivamente.

Para concretar mi intención realmente es supli el interruptor tipo button o pulsador por un sensor que haga la vez de dicho interruptor,  tengo en mi poder un  sensor SHARP GP1U7 y es aqui donde radica mi problema que no se como se conecta, necesito un esquema de su conexión , o un esquema de un sensor detector de obstaculo que me supla a dicho interruptor. espero haberme explicado.
Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## j&amp;d (Oct 28, 2008)

Para variar soy uno de los q esta tratando de q funcione el circuito...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

El led de color prende todo el rato.....  
saco el receptor infrarrojo y sigue funcionando el led de color
saco el emisor infrarrojo y se apaga la luz.
osea el circuito o parte de el es el q esta malo....
es como si deberian estar intercambiado.... el emisor y el recptor

me gustaria q si alguien encontro la falla del circuito lo comente porfa....
nos ayudara a muchos.....

Gracias....


----------



## hE2ac (Nov 14, 2008)

Cómo es que funciona el circuito de MaMu? no se si me pudieran explicar el funcionamientooo de favor, se ve que esta interesante.. si alguien sabe espero que me ayude, gracias!


----------



## hE2ac (Nov 22, 2008)

hola qué tal!.. vi que hiciste el circuito de proximidad y yo lo estoy intentando hacer, solo que tengo unas preguntas haber si me pudieras ayudar:

1.¿Cuánto voltaje le estas metiendo al circuito?
2.¿Pudiste aumentar la distancia de la proximidad? y si lo pudiste hacer.. ¿Cómo?

bueno.. espero que me puedas ayudar en esto

gracias


----------



## hE2ac (Nov 22, 2008)

el circuito de proximidad funciona de maravillaa =D


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 23, 2008)

Como puedo hacer un fototransistor con un fotodiodo y transistor normal?


----------



## hE2ac (Nov 23, 2008)

Según los fototransistores, su parte sensible es en colector-base, entonces en un transistor normal pondrás un fotodiodo de la forma en que muestra la imagen


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 5, 2008)

Para los que quieren hacer un sensor de proximidad con un mejor alcance.
Al emisor, o LED IRED (diodo emisor de luz infraroja) alimentenlo con un tren de pulsos, este lo pueden hacer con un 555 en configuración astable. Y para el receptor, phototransistor, ponganlo en serie con un potenciómetro y una resistencia de protección, y hagan una especie de divisor de tensión para conmutar un transistor NPN (o PNP).
Más o menos esa es la idea, si tienen dudas, primero investiguen y luego preguntan.
Kamara karnales!
Nota: Aunque el phototransistor y el photodiodo son distintos, en la practica me han servido de la misma manera.


----------



## lancheros david (Dic 8, 2008)

hola amigo soy tsu en electronica tube que disenar un sensor muy similar para un robot pero ese diseño no lologre hacer funcionar pero quede con la duda estoy actualmente estudiando ing electronica y quiero probar de nuevo en otros diseños me podrias mandar mas información detu diseño y cualquier cosa me avisas lancheros david


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 8, 2008)

El LM657 es un decodificador de tono, osease un oscilador. Se usa un oscilador para elevar la corriente máxima del diodo emisor, es como si este enviara un chorro de impulsos de luz infrarroja. Puedes construir también un oscilador con un NE555 (configuración astable), pero que sea a una alta frecuencia, y la salida de este (pin 3) puedes usarlo para conmutar el IRED con su respectiva resistencia, o conectarlo directo al IRED sin transistor.
Para el receptor, se usa un divisor de tensión con un phototransistor y una resistencia, la resistencia la puedes calcular o experimentar, creo que yo he usado de 15Kohms, la salida del divisor lo llevas a un transistor con su resistencia de base para que conmute cuando haya un cambio en la tensión a causa de una incidencia de luz infrarroja en el phototransistor. me explique?
La construcción del astable siempre lo enseñan en las escuelas, pero en el datasheet del 555 esta el circuito.


----------



## cakches (Mar 21, 2009)

pero dime con que programa lo simulaste!

es que no encuentro ese integrado en el multisim Y_Y

te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## RIOTIMUS (Abr 1, 2009)

BUBU dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El IRRx es el receptor infrarrojo, el IRTx es el transmisor en la tiendas venden generalmente las parejas de fototransistores (o leds) o los empaquetados.


----------



## Carlos Zuviria (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola, tengo un sensor de movimiento por IR (timbre para uso casero) y lo abri para ver sus componentes.
Puede dañar la vista si lo uso asi? Gracias.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 8, 2009)

hola yo tengo queria hacer este sensor de infrarrojos servira? tambien sirve para transimitir datos por infrarrojos

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_IRLink.htm


----------



## karl (Abr 16, 2009)

Carlos Zuviria, la respuesta corta es no, el sensor de movimiento IR del que hablas puede ser uno de dos, un medidor pasivo (que simplemente detecta si alguien tapa la luz que le llega), en cuyo caso no hay ni emisión de luz (es IR porque "ve" en IR), y obviamente no daña la vista, y la otra versión, mucho mas interesante es un PIR, que significa passive infra red o "infrarrojo" pasivo, que "ve" la radiación infrarroja que emitimos por estar a 36 grados Celsius, (de hecho somos como focos a novecientos y algo nanometros).



aura dijo:


> Quisiera que me dijeran como puedo construir un sensor  de movimiento, pues tengo poca idea de electrónica porque apenas estoy  en el colegio. Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceré  enormemente.



aura, un sensor muy sencillo es el siguiente, sin embargo requiere de un ajuste especifico, ya que tienes que encontrar en que posición el SCR no se dispara cuando recibe luz, y al cortarse si.
La lista de materiales es:

2 baterias de 9 volt (cuadradas) con sus broches
un potenciometro (preset) de aprox 10kiloohm
un fototransistor (de preferencia con mascara infrarroja, estos se ven azul obscuro o negros)
un LED infrarrojo (si te preguntan si emisor o receptor, es el emisor, el receptor es el fototransistor)
una resistencia de 330 ohm
dos switches
un buzzer (cuando le apliques electricidad debe de zumbar)
un MCR100-4, este es un SCR que se prende cuando recibe un pulso positivo en su pata central, y se queda prendido hasta que apagues el switch del circuito.
arma el circuito de acuerdo a los dibujos (no te envié un esquemático porque no se si sepas leerlos, yo medio podia en la prepa)
Notas, el preset tiene tres patas, junta la central con una de las laterales (no importa cual) para usarlo.
enrolla el fototransistor en cinta de aislar para que solo vea la luz directamente enfrente de el
para dispararlo simplemente interrumpe el paso de luz, (piensa que el emisor es una lampara), y para apagarlo apaga el switch de este.

si tienes alguna duda o problema postealo aqui, te contestare tan pronto como pueda.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 16, 2009)

karl ese circuito no es de un sensor de movimiento, mas bien son 2 circuitos que si los combinas y pones los leds receptor y  emisor  juntos mirando hacia el mismo lado, se transforma en un sensor de proximidad de unos 2cm de distancia y si los pones enfrentados, es una barrera infrarroja de unos 2 cm de alcance, acordate que aura pidió un sensor de movimiento que consiste en irradiar luz infrarroja con gran potencia como para iluminar unos 7 metros rebotar y a su vez lleva una frecuencia x, donde ademas hay un receptor muy sensible con filtros de frecuencia  acompañado de ópticas, por eso creo que es mas barato comprar uno hecho. 

De todas formas si lo llegas a lograr avisa por que hacer algo así casero y que funcione como uno comprado es una hazaña.

Saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 16, 2009)

Si nos ponemos técnicos, un sensor de movimiento debe detectar cambios de iluminación (que indican movimiento) mas que un reflejo, como la señal modulada.

Hay otro sensor que vi tambien, pero es mas complicado, este mide la iluminación en un lugar, dos circuitos, un iluminador, que es una lampara como la de mi circuito y un sensor de movimiento propiamente, ya que este compara la radiación reflejada entre dos fototransistores, reflejada en una pared por ejemplo, si esta cambia (porque algo se movió y aumentó o disminuyó la intensidad de esta), dispara la alarma, que nuevamente es un SCR y un Buzzer, pero tienes que usar un opamp y potenciometros para calibrarlo.

El sensor de presencia (o por lo menos lo que venden aquí como tal) es el que tu describes, una fuente de señal, un receptor infrarrojo de control remoto y un aviso (un relay), este no detecta movimiento, sino presencia, si hay algo en el campo visual del cachibache (como de 50 cm), prende el relay.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 16, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Si nos ponemos técnicos, un sensor de movimiento debe detectar cambios de iluminación (que indican movimiento) mas que un reflejo, como la señal modulada.



eso es exacto, aunque si tiene que estar modulada  por que si debe rebotar para que el receptor lo detecte y si no estaría modulada tomaría cualquier reflejo de luz ,,,,,,,por lo cual es muy difícil de lograr para alguien que recién empieza,no imposible,
pero hay que esperar a ver que es lo que realmente necesita y para que....


Hay otro sensor que vi también, pero es mas complicado, este mide la iluminación en un lugar, dos circuitos, un iluminador, que es una lampara como la de mi circuito y un sensor de movimiento propiamente, ya que este compara la radiación reflejada entre dos fototransistores, reflejada en una pared por ejemplo, si esta cambia (porque algo se movió y aumentó o disminuyó la intensidad de esta), dispara la alarma, que nuevamente es un SCR y un Buzzer, pero tienes que usar un opamp y potenciometros para calibrarlo. 


este circuito esta interesante lo podes subir?   saludos


----------



## eduardo.eca (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola Aura!

Para construir un sensor de movimiento muy economico y barato, te aconsejo que investigues sobre el IC    uA741, el cual es un amplificador operacional. Si se configura como un comparador de voltaje, te serviria mucho para construir tu sensor a partir de una simple fotorresistencia.

Saludos.....


----------



## ErnestoAG (Abr 30, 2009)

Karl, tengo montado un circuito receptor con un fotosensor de  TV, de los que vienen con tres patitas: Vcc, Gnd y Signal, ademas de un transistor y una resistencia. Bien, este circuito detecta la emision infrarroja de cualquier mando remoto y oscila por ende. Yo quiero hacer un circuito que emita IR fijo solo cuando accione un interruptor. Crees que tu circuito con la bateria de 9V , la R de 330 y el LED IR me funcione, porque probe uno similar con +5V y no hizo nada, gracias saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 30, 2009)

si, pero el sensor que tienes esta hecho para detectar unicamente frecuencias, por lo que no va a hacer tampoco nada.

Lo que he visto es que le ponen a la salida del sensor capacitores electroliticos de 1000 micros la pieza (entre mas se vuelve mas sensible, pero mas lento tambien), para obtener un voltaje bajo, y una resistencia "marca diablo" en el orden de los megaohms (470 megas si no mal recuerdo) como pull up


----------



## danielectron (Jun 14, 2009)

Arme este circuito ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm ) utilizando el QRD1114, el cual es un sensor de reflexión de objetos y pueden encontrar su hoja de datos en internet. 

El QRD1114 es un dispositivo que contiene tanto el fototransistor (IR Rx) como el led infrarrojo (IR Tx) en un mismo encapsulado; funcionó correctamente en el circuito de acuerdo a los valores de los dispositivos propuestos. 

La sensibilidad respecto a una mayor área de sensado se puede ajustar aumentando la resistencia que está conectada al emisor del fototransistor, la cual es de 10 kilo ohms en el circuito propuesto. Pueden utilizar un "potenciometro" o resistencia variable de 22 kilo ohms o buscar un valor comercial no mayor a 30 kilo ohms; para que observen el aumento del "área de sensado" del circuito, comenzando a variar desde el valor minimo= 0 ohms, hasta valor el maximo= 22 kilo ohms aproximadamente. Al aumentar el "área de sensado", el led se tornará mas brillante; lo cual pueden solucionar aumentando la resietencia que está unida a su ánodo.

En la práctica "real" no alcanzaremos una sensibilidad mayor a 30cm. Sin embargo, existe la posibilidad de ajustar la sensibilidad a una distancia mayor, siempre y cuando el fototransistor y el led infrarrojo sean dispositivos aislados físicamente, o sea que esten en encapsulados independientes.

Un saludo, y espero que esta respuesta les pueda servir de algo !


----------



## danielectron (Jun 14, 2009)

Disculpen, olvide decirles que la alimentación del circuito que propuse es de +5Vcc, incluso lo probe con +6Vcc, aunque en la misma direccion de la página que agregué nos explican que puede alimentarse desde +5vcc hasta +9Vcc.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 17, 2009)

hola, abri mi pedalera de guitarra digitech rp200a para ver que tenia y pense que iba a tener un potenciometro para medir la posicion del pedal pero me encontre con lo que parece un sensor emisor-receptor integrado todo en uno, les adjunto unas fotos, para ver si alguien lo reconose o sabe que es o de que forma puedo probarlo, me pareció muy interesante y me gustaria saber que es, ya sea el modelo o solo el tipo(parece inflarojo) cuando le acerco cualquier objeto lo detecta y se activa el efecto wah que este configurado.
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## karl (Jun 19, 2009)

pue que sea un sensor de proximidad, uno de los lados emite un haz infrarojo y el otro mide la intensidad con la que rebota, he visto algúnos mas grandes que tienen un alcance de hasta 80 cm.

Otra posibilidad es que sea algun tipo de sensor Hal, se puede saber la diferencia si el lado contrario de la pedalera tiene un patron reflejante, un imán o que.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 20, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> pue que sea un sensor de proximidad, uno de los lados emite un haz infrarojo y el otro mide la intensidad con la que rebota, he visto algúnos mas grandes que tienen un alcance de hasta 80 cm.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es que sea algun tipo de sensor Hal, se puede saber la diferencia si el lado contrario de la pedalera tiene un patron reflejante, un imán o que.



gracias por responder, el otro lado no tiene nada, es solo una superficie de plastico que se mueve al mismo tiempo que el pedal, supongo que el haz de luz rebota en esta superficie, lo que me extraña es que cuando le acerco cualquier objeto, por ejemplo mi dedo, se activa el efecto wah igual que siempre. voy a provar a ver si un fototransistor y un emisor me dan el mismo efecto y tambien voy a provar acercandole una luz para ver si tiene algun efecto.


----------



## Kash (Jul 9, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Alguna vez probe ese circuito para un pequeño robot y le encontré una falla: cuando hay un nivel de luz infrarroja en el ambiente, ya sea por la lámparas o inclusive la luz solar el circuito pierde sensibilidad y lagunas veces hasta se activa solo. Por eso cambie el diseño y utilice los ultrasonidos.



Oye, por lo visto tu te las sabes de todas todas en esto de la electrónica, yo arme un sensor con solo un irled y fototransistor, pero sensa muy poco (me manda 0.5V max) y en el que arme note lo que dices, que hasta la luz del sol lo activa,  como armas los famosos ultrasonidos, que se necesita, cual es la salida del circuito amarillo de arriba y aprox. que señal manda (analógica o digital) y si es analógica cuanto voltaje te llega a mandar, muchas gracias por atender a las dudas de este probé individuo, gracias!


----------



## saiwor (Jul 9, 2009)

holas...
qui les doy una pista https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-control-infrarrojo-unos-6-u-8-metros-alcance-14400/ yo postee esta adjuntado... es su funcionamiente es fiel... lo probe.

Ustedes lo configuran en modo reflexivo para que detecte el objeto.... espero que les sirva de algo


----------



## oscareev (Jul 10, 2009)

IS471F
Detector luminoso de proximidad con circuito procesador incorporado para sistemas de modulación luminosa.

Vamos a ver quien ha utilizado este sensor, parece muy facil de usar bueno les adjunto el pdf.

IS471F >> sensor de proximidad





OPB704
Sensor de infrarojos de objetos por reflexión, de alta sensitividad.
OPB704





Saludos y suerte con este sensor!


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 25, 2009)

oigan y no se le puede adaptar una mini alarma para q cuando pase alguien chille?


----------



## saiwor (Jul 26, 2009)

claro una alarma normal si eres electronico hazlo si no lo eres tendras que especificar lo que quieres hacer...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Antagonist dijo:
			
		

> hola, abri mi pedalera ... ...y se activa el efecto wah que este configurado.
> Gracias desde ya.



La pedalera en cuestión tiene un emisor y receptor infrarrojo, por lo que es probable que sólo se activa cuando un objeto esta frente a el, cualquiera que sea, pues rebota la señal e ingresa al sensor, activando la función de wah de tu equipo.
Ejemplo:
Debajo de la charola de un reproductor de discos (de dos o más discos), hay un detector igual. pues la charola está ranurada con una, dos y tres... ventanillas que le permiten al microprocesador, determinar el número de la bahía del disco a reproducir.
Por eso, cuando enciendes por primera vez el reproductor en la función de disco compacto, después de desconectarlo de la red eléctrica, primero gira la charola completamente, así el micro cuanta las ventanas y luego lo posiciona en el número uno.

Si tu pedalera tiene niveles de wah, significa que debe tener otro emisor que determina la profundidad del efecto, y este puede ser una lampara.


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 4, 2009)

hola bueno aqui les muestro el diagrama del emisor infrarrojo tengo una duda el + de la bateria va puentiado al + del diodo infrarrojo?
y el capacitor de  10nf es ceramico o polarizado?


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Ago 5, 2009)

boxo15 dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno aqui les muestro el diagrama del emisor infrarrojo tengo una duda el + de la bateria va puentiado al + del diodo infrarrojo?
> y el capacitor de  10nf es ceramico o polarizado?




el + de la bateria no va puentiado al + del diodo infrarojo y el capacitor es ceramico no importa la polaridad.


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 5, 2009)

S.W.A.T. dijo:
			
		

> boxo15 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entonces tengo que hacer el circuito tal y como esta en el diagrama?


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Ago 5, 2009)

si tienes que hacer el circuito tal y como esta en el diagrama.una preguta vas a pasar ese circito a una placa.si tu quieres te puedo ayudar con el layout de tu circuito.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 5, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisor-infrarojo.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/recepcion-infrarojo.htm


----------



## mechazz (Ago 9, 2009)

hola estoy creando un robot a base de microcontroladores y sensores el cual al detectar un obstaculo debe  jirar  para evitarlo ,los microcontroladores no son el problema el problema es que los sensores 
que mencionan no los encuentro lo unico que encontre es un fototransistor y un fotodiodo(PT1302B/C2)como ago para hacer un sensor de reflexion tienen un tip se los agradesco


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 10, 2009)

tengo una duda en este diagrama https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisor-infrarojo.htm

solo el diodo infrarrojo va al tierra?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 11, 2009)

te recomiendo que uses el buscador!...

en mi opinion, rescpecto a tu problema: usa sensores ultrosonidos son mas fieles que el infrarrojo


----------



## _Maxi (Ago 17, 2009)

Boxo, el emisor del transistor Q1 también va a tierra. Saludos


----------



## SomeOner (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola amigos, entonces, como puedo utilizar un emisor y un receptor infrarojo, para encender y apagar o abrir y cerrar un circuito, pero con solo 1 boton (si son 2 no importa).


----------



## mballa (Nov 28, 2009)

Estimados:He realizado el sensor de proximidad infrarrojo de la pagina de pablin, es el que trabaja con el lm567, pero me surgio un problema.Arme varios modulos y resulta que no todos tienen el mismo alcance, y sin embargo estan echos todos con los mismas caracteristicas de componentes. Es asi que tengo tres que tienen un alcance reflex de casi 1 metro, dos de 20 cm y 2 de 7cm.Alguien me puede explicar porque pasa esto si esta todo armados igual, funcionando con la misma fuente de alimentacion, todos los componentes fueron comprados juntos, no se no le encuentro la vuelta.Si alguien me puede dar una mano se los agradecereSaludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hasta donde recuerdo, la radiacion infaroja es una onda electromagnetica , como la luz visible. Pues bien, lo que supongo está pasando con esos tres detectores, si los tienes juntos o muy cerca uno de otro. Es la interferencia que provoca uno en el otro. 

Con cerca uno del otro, me refiero a que la mancha de luz infra de cada circuito interfiere con la mancha del otro y así suscesivamente. Luego entonces tienes una alcance menor de cada uno, el LM567 se calibra en frecuencia o algo así.

Aunque tienes todos los componentes iguales y comprados del mismo lote y comercio, debes tener en cuenta la tolerancia de sus valores de cada uno y eso modifica un poco la modulación, la codificación o la frecuencia de trabajo. Por eso puedes tener diferentes distancias de detección.

Ya se trate por lo primero o sea por lo segundo..(mancha de luz o frecuencia)

Click..


----------



## mballa (Nov 29, 2009)

estimado Cronos:
El tema esta en que estos sensore los tengo separado a mas de 1.25 mts, detectan el corte de papel en una maquina impresora de diarios, y sigo sin comprender  porque.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 29, 2009)

Es muy posible que tengas algun componente con polaridad volteado.

Verifica uno a uno, comparando con el diagrama. Luego sería conveniete, si todo está en orden que uses un multímetro, polimero o como lo llames, para verificar su estado. Quizá el calor del cautin, soldador o lo que uses para nombrarlo, lo ha dañado.

Supongo que usas el circuito detector de proximidad de pablin. O cual usas?

Click..


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

mballa escribio: "... funcionando con la misma fuente de alimentacion..."
Ensaya usar varias fuentes, distribuyendo entre ellas los 7 circuitos a ver si mejora... Salu2.


----------



## jugodu (Ene 6, 2010)

no sé si sea el mismo, pero estoy intentando hacer este de acá

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

Será que la vida útil de este circuito es larga??? y cómo puedo calibrar el alcance, si necesito un alcance de 2mt??
Además, este tipo de sensores se ven afectados por la luz del día?
Lo que pasa es que va a ser utilizado en un espacio abierto (cada uno empotrado en un pared de un pasillo) para contar la gente que pase por allí, pero no sé si la luz pueda afectar su funcionamiento


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

jugodu: 

- Será que la vida útil de este circuito es larga???

?? Explicate un poco mas...


- y cómo puedo calibrar el alcance, si necesito un alcance de 2mt??

El alcance depende de la calidad de los componentes que uses: IR led y el fototransistor, de la forma de montaje, ect.


- Además, este tipo de sensores se ven afectados por la luz del día?

Siii.. La luz solar tiene un gran componente en el infrarrojo.

Lo que puedes hacer para mejorar el circuito es adicionar lentes en el emisor IR y usar un filtro de color rojo en el detector.

salu2.


----------



## jugodu (Ene 6, 2010)

Cuando me refiero a la vida útil, quiero decir, cuánto puede llegar a durar el circuito, si se dañará en 2 días, o me puede durar 2 años.

Por otro lado, es decir que si el emisor está empotrado en pared y el receptor igual, en la pared de en frente, no funcionaría bien????
Tú disculpa la intensidad, pero creo que es mejor usar uno de esos, a un sensor de alarma que tienen un radio especificado, y que podrían tener más errores en espacio abierto




tecnogirl dijo:


> jugodu:
> 
> - Será que la vida útil de este circuito es larga???
> 
> ...


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

jugodu: Sobre la vida util... un buen diseño y puede estar operando por años....
El montaje en paredes es lo usual, pero se adiciona una brida metalica de montaje ya que hay que alinear tanto el emisor y el receptor. Te adjunto un ejemplo... Salu2.


----------



## saiwor (Ene 6, 2010)

> Tú disculpa la intensidad, pero creo que es mejor usar uno de esos, a un sensor de alarma que tienen un radio especificado, y que podrían tener más errores en espacio abierto


Si te referies a detectores de movimiento que funcionan con sensor llamado PIR, si lo son, esos detectan en forma cunico radial,,,,mmmm para contador de personas no funciona,

Usa el buscador "jugodo" ya se trato ese tema contador de personas


----------



## sebas009 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola! yo te puedo ayudar proba con este circuito... es muy bueno.. y sirve, tambien es económico...bue cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntarme...
la mayoria de las veces los proyectos de pablin son costosos! 
te recomiendo este 
suerte!
saludos!




http://sebas009.jimdo.com/s/cc_image...g?t=1263140717


----------



## Omar266 (Feb 24, 2010)

También tengo el mismo problema, cuando conector la corriente 5V el led da una lucecita roja. El IR Tx es el emisor estoy usando un LED EMISOR (transparente en la imagen). El IR Rx es el receptor uso un FOTODIODO (Oscuro en la imagen). Las resistencias son de 1/4. Cuando uso la 470 y 68 son ohmios. Lo que pasa es que he vistos otros diagramas donde hablan de 68H por ejemplo.
Tengo un GP1U26X marca SHARP que es receptor este es un fototransistor?.
Por último un entre el LED EMISOR y FOTODIODO cual es el fototransistor.

Gracias


----------



## Omar266 (Mar 1, 2010)

Les cuento que me esta funcionando, si le dejo la resistencia de 68 queda directo por eso le cambie la resistencia de 68 por un potenciometro de 5K queria uno de menos pero no encontre. También le conecte un motor y arranca. no he podido es conectar el optoacoplador en mi caso el 4N25.

Cordialmente


----------



## Omar266 (Mar 10, 2010)

Les cuento que me esta funcionando, si le dejo la resistencia de 68 queda directo por eso le cambie la resistencia de 68 por un potenciometro de 5K queria uno de menos pero no encontre. También le conecte un motor y arranca. no he podido es conectar el optoacoplador en mi caso el 4N25.
Ya lo adjunte, pueden verlo en 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/detector-infrarrojo-proximidad-5367/


----------



## jugodu (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola Sebas, gracias por brindar tu ayuda. Tengo una pregunta, servirá para espacios abiertos, es que necesito registrar el paso de personas por un lugar bastante afectado por el sol, y no sé qué tipo de sensor pueda usarse. Ya intenté con un PIR pero tiene full errores. Por favor ayúdame, y disculpen por retomar este tema ahora, pero estaba arreglando otros asuntitos..



sebas009 dijo:


> hola! yo te puedo ayudar proba con este circuito... es muy bueno.. y sirve, tambien es económico...bue cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntarme...
> la mayoria de las veces los proyectos de pablin son costosos!
> te recomiendo este
> suerte!
> ...


----------



## sebas009 (Abr 17, 2010)

em en el exterior no va ayudar, esto es un circuito muy simple, para usarse de noche, lo lamento  perdon! 
es un circuito muy simple el q*UE* brinde yo,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2010)

Si ponés la LDR al fondo de un tubito de algo más de 5 cm de largo y de mas o menos 1 cm de diámetro y que además por dentro sea opaco y no refleje luz. Si lo enfocás bién funciona !

Saludos !


----------



## dragondgold (May 7, 2010)

Hola, hice un detector de obstaculos con infrarrojos pero solo funciona cuando le coloco una madera blanca que tengo, con la pared por ejemplo no reacciona, a que puede deberse?

Saludos


----------



## Giovanny17 (Jun 4, 2010)

MI circuito presenta muchos problemas he cambiado ya los transistores y el lm567 y no me funciona y ademas siempre el led esta encendido q no deberia encender cuando haya proximidad ?¿?
Por favor me pueden ayudar, me esta sacando canas 
Saludos ¡¡


----------



## Jorge Sanchez (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola amigos foristas, quisiera que me ayudaran con un proyecto que estoy haciendo
estoy construyendo un contador de tiros para un rifle de airsoft, estos rifles lanzan una pequeña esfera de plastico de 6mm a travez de un cañon, lo que hace el contador es restar la cantidad de municion en el cargador para saber cuando te estas quedando sin municion, bueno ya hice lo que es el contador con un 16f877 y tiene otras funciones, bueno quisiera que me ayudaran con el sensor, tengo una idea de como hacerlo pero aqui hay gente con mas experiencia y quisiera su ayuda, yo lo unico que necesito es que me de un pulso para poder hacer la cuenta, he visto unos dispositivos que usamos para medir la velocidad de las esferas de plastico cuando salen y veo que es como una especie de barrera de un lado tiene 3 leds, supongo que son infrarrojos y del otro tiene un led mas pequeño de color obscuro , yo supongo que es un fototransistor o un fotodiodo, todo esto esta dentro de uun tubo de plastico negro, al pasar la posta por este tubo el sensor la detecta y la cuenta, espero sus comentarios

gracias
Jorge


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Si tienes algun raton de BOLA viejo tienes todas las piezas necesarias.

Normalmente se utilizan led de infrarojos y un fotodiodo, pero si quieres hacer pruebas preliminares puedes utilizar 3 led.

La idea inicail seria poner 2 led emitiendo luz y un tercer como fotocelula fotovoltaica (LED ROJO)

           (led rojo emisor)                                 (led rojo emisor)
boooola------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>
                                          (led rojo receptor)

El diseño debe ser tal que la bola tape la luz de un led emisor.


Con un jack de audio conectas el diodo led receptor directamente al conector de micro del pc y pruebas de distintas formas, en directo y inverso utilizando un programa de sonido que te permita graficar la onda acustica, por ejemplo el que trae el nero.

El circuito conectado al PC solo reacciona la movimiento, pero es una prueba barata y simple.


----------



## Jorge Sanchez (Jun 22, 2010)

Que tal tiopepe1
gracias por contestar a mi post, suena interesante lo que propones, lo voy a llevar a cabo a ver que tal me funciona
pregunta:
todo el arreglo de leds debe de estar aislado de la luz ambiente?
gracias
jorge


----------



## vardac (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey tengo una duda perdon por la ignoracia con el receptor infrarrojo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/recepcion-infrarojo.htm

en que lado del transistor 123AP (2N2222) puedo colocar un led para ver el funcionamiento del circuito o en que lado lo puedo conectar, porque llevo años que no lo pongo en practica y se me olvido.
Gracias


----------



## sammaael (Jun 25, 2010)

asi es en el colector mirado de frente es la 3 "patilla"


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 26, 2010)

...Y despues de haber sido mandado a moderacion en mi primer post...
Regreso al foro para solicitar de nuevo su ayuda, resulta que me voy encaminando cada vez mas en el dearrollo de mi proyecto y e decidido hacer el siguiente emisor 



El proyecto servira para envio de señales analógicas (enviare audio), claro que hare algunas modificaciones con ayuda de mi profesor, pero este es mi circuito basico, ustedes que opinan? me servira para lo que quiero?

Además, tengo otra pregunta, en el manual de donde saque este circuito, hablaba de un receptor



un tal led receptor IS1U621, y me preguntaba si este led no podia ser sustituido por un led cualquiera, o necesariamente tiene que ser ese, además me gustaria que me mandaran, si alguien tiene, un diagrama de como quedaría el receptor, porque el manual no decía...


Por favor ayuden a este pobre Ingeniero en Sistemas!!! (que no sabe nada de electronica)... y no me manden a moderación de nuevo 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

El esquema con el 555 no te sirve, mira también este otro post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-laser-sonido-10547/

El principio para el láser es el mismo que para infrarrojo


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 26, 2010)

Osea que puedo sustituir el laser por un IR?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2010)

> El principio para el láser es el mismo que para infrarrojo



si... quizas poner una resistencia en serie nada mas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

danyelk6u5 dijo:


> Osea que puedo sustituir el laser por un IR?


A grandes rasgos si.

¿ A que distancia quieres transmitir ?


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A grandes rasgos si.
> 
> ¿ A que distancia quieres transmitir ?



A unos 10 cm cuando menos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

danyelk6u5 dijo:


> A unos 10 cm cuando menos,


¿ Miraste esto ?

*Emisor*

*Receptor*


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste esto ?
> 
> *Emisor*
> 
> *Receptor*



Ejem... pues lo acabo de mirar  disculpa la ignoracia, pero crees que ese circuito que me acabas de mandar sea posible el envio de audio? Y crees que cubra cuando menos los 10 cm de distancia?

Eso de sacar el audio del celular y meterlo a la computadora lo vere luego con mi profe, que según me dijo que lo principal era contruir el circuito emisor y el receptor (pero que me asegure que envie audio) y ya luego el haria los calculos necesarios para hacer lo demas (sacar el audio y luego meterlo), es por eso que insisto tanto en saber si envia audio y tambien es necesario que cubra 10 cm de distancia

Perdon por tanta molestia, pero se agradece mucho


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2010)

mira este creo que te puede quedar mas claro.... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/57443/ _
del mismo link que te puso fogonazo...
dale una leida al tema...


----------



## diegofuentes24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sé muy bien que ya existe un tema, bueno muchos, sobre esto.
Pero el que la mayoría presentan es este: 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Detector-de-proximidad-por-infrarrojos.html

El cual probé, y el led permanece encendido todo el tiempo, apagándose al acercarse , es decir al rebotar el infrarrojo. Pero lo que yo quiero es lo contrario, un circuito en el cual el led permanezca apagado y al rebotar el infrarrojo se encienda.

Acabo de buscar videos sobre esto y encontre un circuito perfecto.
Seria algo parecido a este:






El problema es que en el video no muestran el diagrama,
y quisiera saber si me podrían facilitar uno que realice eso mismo.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 4, 2010)

hola yo tambien estoy interesado en el circuito te puedo ayudar analizar el circuito en funcion a los componentes y lograr que encienda el led en vez de que se apague y me gustaria saber que si conocez el funcionamiento del lm567?....saludos


----------



## diegofuentes24 (Sep 5, 2010)

La verdad estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica y no sé mucho, 
solo sé que el lm567 es un decodificador de tonos y he investigado que es cada una de sus patas, pero la verdad no sé exactamente su función en ese circuito


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 5, 2010)

hola mira estuve investigando tambien, te voy a dar un truco que me resulta bastante yo utilizo una pagina que se llama alldatasheet, alli puedes buscar las hojas de datos de los componentes las cuales contienen toda la informacion de los componentes como volatjes de trabajo, voltajes de alimentacion, voltaje de entradas, descrioncion de pines, frecuencias, etc...un dato yo luego de encontrar un datasheet lo tradusco con herramienta de traduccion de google y claro esta no es 100% la traduccion pero te da bastante informacion como para poder entender el funcionamiento...yo traduje la descripcion general...

LM567/LM567C 
Decodificador de tono 
Descripción General 
El LM567 y LM567C decodificadores son en general el tono objetivo 
diseñado para proporcionar un transistor saturado conectar a tierra 
cuando una señal de entrada está presente dentro de la banda de paso. El circuito 
consta de un detector de I y Q impulsado por una tensión controlada 
oscilador que determina la frecuencia central de 
el decodificador. Los componentes externos se utilizan de manera independiente 
establecer frecuencia central, ancho de banda y la demora de salida. 
Características 
 20 a 1 rango de frecuencias con una resistencia externa 
 Lógica de salida compatible con 100 mA de corriente se hunde 
capacidad 
 Ancho de banda ajustable desde 0 hasta 14% 
 Alto rechazo de banda de la señal y el ruido 
 Inmunidad a las señales falsas 
 Altamente centro estable de frecuencia 
 Centro de frecuencia ajustable de 0,01 Hz a 500 kHz 
Aplicaciones 
 Decodificar los tonos DTMF 
 La precisión del oscilador 
 Frecuencia de seguimiento y control 
 Banda Ancha demodulación FSK 
 Controles por ultrasonido 
Portador de mandos a distancia actuales 
 Comunicaciones decodificadores de paginación 

alli ya podras tener una idea mas clara de como se comporta el integrado con esa configuracion.
lo que hace segun mi entender es una comparacion de frecuencias y si hay coincidencia se activa la salida...bueno esto de momento saludosss...


----------



## diegofuentes24 (Sep 7, 2010)

excelente, gracias 

Por favor quien me pudiera mostrar un diagrama de un circuito que haga lo mismo que el del video se lo agradeceria mucho. Necesito su ayuda.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 7, 2010)

hola, encontre tu circuito el que colocaste, en un proyecto de un sistema de seguridad en el cual explican como funciona y demas espero te sirva...saludos


----------



## diegofuentes24 (Sep 10, 2010)

mil gracias
toda esa informacion me fue de mucha utilidad


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

si lo armas y funciona postealo...saludos


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, hoy vengo contento a contarles que ya e entregado mi circuito emisor receptor de audio, despues de mucho investigar y muchas pruebas con circuitos realizados (que a veces eran dificiles de conseguir las piezas por ser muy antiguas como transistores bql...no se que cosa) pues al final un amigo nos a ayudado a hacerlo (a mi y a mi equipo), no nos tomo mas de $30 mxp (alrededor de 3 dolares) y unas horas de trabajo.
Y bien, aqui les dejo el circuito 100% funcional y super facil de hacer  espero que a alguien le sirva


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 10, 2010)

alemardi dijo:


> Tuve la oportunidad de hacer uno de estos, en sí no es detector de movimiento, sino de proximidad, utilizando infrarrojos... aquí te subo un diagrama que me fue de mucha utilidad, aunque lo modifiqué un poco para que tuviera sonido y algunas otras cosas.
> 
> En el adjunto van 2 versiones de un detector infrarrojo, yo prefiero la primera, es mas práctico implementar un solo circuito que tener 2 separados, aunque se incrementa el rango de detección... creo que todo depende de la aplicación que vas a darle.
> 
> A ver si te sirve.



Hola, muy bueno tu trabajo. Quiero implementar ese sensor pero el foto diodo y el foto transistor que códigos tienen?, como para saber cual compro. En el fotodiodo puedo poner un led comun y corriente?
Saludos.


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 10, 2010)

nuevamente qui esta pagina es la mejor, bueno tengo una idea de tener sensores de movimiento en las escaleras de mi casa y cuando alguien se aproxime al primer escalón se encienda la escalera que se pisara, a continuación seria buen efecto que se enciendan tres escalones, el escalón del medio seria donde la persona se encuentra pise el siguiente escalón y se encienda el siguiente y con algún método de capacitores quizás o un 555 se empiezan a apagar los anteriores de modo que este donde este la persona queden tres escalones iluminados, la otra idea es que el 555 o un capacitor determine un tiempo corto de modo que cuando se bajen las escaleras se encienda el escalón siguiente a pisar y los anteriores se apaguen de a poco atenuándose mas o menos seria en secuencia de dos escalones por ves es posible esto?? 

necesito su ayuda gracias


----------



## evelioglez72 (Oct 11, 2010)

saludos colegas tengo un modulo receptor IR HS00038A2 de esos que trae tres patas (Es de un tv)  por lo que lei arriba parece que solo detectan frecuencia. Yo necesito que este modulo receptor una vez que no reciba señal ir del emisor active un rele alguien me puede ayudar con un planito sencillo. Sino es posible les digo lo que ando buscando a ver si me pueden ayudar . Yo quiero hacer una alarma infrarroja cosa que una vez que se interrumpa el rayo de IR  me active un rele , por fa que soy cubano y  conseguir piezas se me hace un poco difícil asi que si tienen algun planito  sencillo se los agradeceria  graciassss


----------



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2010)

> aqui les dejo el circuito 100% funcional y super facil de hacer  espero que a alguien le sirva



Gracias por el aporte... 
justo ahora necesito hacer pruebas de transmision serial por IR !!!

pss: faltaron los valores de las resistencias amigo!


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Oct 19, 2010)

jajaja... tienes razon!!! como pude haberlo olvidado, mañana lo subo, aorita no lo tengo a mano


----------



## ayo (Nov 28, 2010)

ola amigos soy nuevo en el foro nesesito que me ayuden con el detector de proximidad infrarojo con el lm567 sera que se puede que tenga 2 metros de alcanse porfavor ayuda saludos


----------



## hericlark (Dic 6, 2010)

hola *danyelk6u5* y como cuanta distancia seria maximo que transmite esto? ah y ademas creo que tienen que estarse viendo de frente tanto el transmisor como el receptor verdad? por que si hay un obstaculo se pierde el enlace


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Dic 15, 2010)

Omar266 dijo:


> Les cuento que me esta funcionando, si le dejo la resistencia de 68 queda directo por eso le cambie la resistencia de 68 por un potenciometro de 5K queria uno de menos pero no encontre. También le conecte un motor y arranca. no he podido es conectar el optoacoplador en mi caso el 4N25.
> 
> Cordialmente



podes postear bien el esquema/diagrama? es xq no se entiende mucho las conexiones


----------



## lenitoon (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola a todos estuve viendo el esquema pero cual seria el valor de las resistencias una ayudita gracias


----------



## pastor007 (Dic 25, 2010)

no entiendo desde donde empieza a funcionar esto como alarma de proximidad .como detecta el cuerpo estos dos sensores uno emisor y el otro receptor ? .


----------



## Omar266 (Ene 5, 2011)

Omar266 dijo:


> Les cuento que me esta funcionando, si le dejo la resistencia de 68 queda directo por eso le cambie la resistencia de 68 por un potenciometro de 5K queria uno de menos pero no encontre. También le conecte un motor y arranca. no he podido es conectar el optoacoplador en mi caso el 4N25.
> 
> Cordialmente



Bueno este es el esquema de Pablin, pero al probarlo en la protoboard me funciono, sin embargo para mi robot detector de proximidad utilizr el IS471F el cual es mucho mas costoso.


----------



## Nano24 (Ene 18, 2011)

Usa el LM386 como receptor, busca en internet la configuracion comun que hay en internet donde usa un  microfono y reemplazas el microfono por un fototransistor y listo tienes la etapa recepetora y amplificadora de audio en un solo circuito, yo lo hice y me funciono  

Asi puedes usar tu receptor infrarrojo de audio, decidi subir el diagrama que modifique


----------



## chucky.122 (Feb 4, 2011)

Cain dijo:


> Espero que este circuito les sirva de algo.



hola que tal una pregunta este circuito se podria modificar para ponerle un pitido cuando un objeto este a 30 o 50 cm??

andres cuenca como modoficastes el circuito de pablin del detector de proximidad de infrarojo a un ultrasonico me lo podrias explicar o alguien que sepa gracias.


----------



## Mour01 (Abr 27, 2011)

Buenas disculpen intente armar el circuito que proponen pero no se que pasa que el led siempre esta encendido. si a alguien ya le funciono quiera saber como lo hizo y como es que polarizo el emisor y el receptor de la señal.


----------



## edwardjmedina (Abr 27, 2011)

Tengo que montar un sensor: detector de proximidad infrarojo . consegui uno, que lo estoy adjuntando al tema. 

el problema que se me presenta con este circuito, es que no consigo el componente CI M2309, que es un generador de efectos de sonido, para que suene al momento detectar un objeto.

pregunta: como no consigo el componente antes mencionado!, de que manera puedo instalarle un zumbador, para que al momento de detectar un objeto suene el sensor. por favor explicar como realizaria la conexion del zumbador al circuito. ?


----------



## Mour01 (Abr 27, 2011)

hola creo que puedes conectar un buzzer, algunos trabajn con 5V y segun recuerdo no son muy caros, el buzzer lo puedes conectar en lugar del led que pones en el diagrama del lm567.


----------



## Mour01 (Abr 28, 2011)

ya logre hacer funcionar el circuito  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...rios/proximid/  . ahora el problema es que el led no se apaga por completo, solo me varia la salida respecto a la separacion del objeto que se le ponga de frente, entre mas cerca este del emisor-receptor  mas baja el voltage, pero aun asi no logro que se se apague por completo. 

espero me puedan dar una recomendacion.


----------



## lalo43 (May 1, 2011)

Buenas ya arme este circuito, pero en vez de ponerle un led, lo remplase por un busser y si suena pero no se apaga y suena muy despacio y tiene un voltaje de 9v... lo que me dice q los sensores no funcionan...alguna idea?... espero me puedan ayudar o darme alguna recomendación... saludos!!


----------



## lalo43 (May 3, 2011)

ya me funciona el circuito... y funciona bien despues de varios intentos valio la pena...grax por el diagrama y la informacion...saludos


----------



## Alhayn21 (May 9, 2011)

Genial  es lo que andaba buscando, comprare el material para empezar a armarlo, solo una pregunta: que alcanze tiene?

Actualizacion: Ya lo e montado tal cual, con la diferencia de un potenciometro de 2k y no de 5k  me a servido de maravilla, y tengo un alcanze de 20 cm aprox. con 3v. 

saludos


----------



## danielmendoza (May 10, 2011)

yo hize un circuito simililar pero con in led ir y un foto transistor con filtro de dia use un bc547 y puse las salidas asi :  la salida del fototrans  en el emisor y esta a su vez a la base del 547 y su salida igual en emisor y su salida a gate de un mosfet 2n7000 para prender lo que sea y trabaja bien esto es para cuando se acciona al reflejas la luz al receptor si se quisiera detectar la NO presencia de algo las salidas estarian en los colectores. lo unico es que el rango es chico pero con un reflector y lentes seria mejor. si quieren lo pongo


----------



## Alhayn21 (May 10, 2011)

pues no estaria nada mal tener un ejemplo mas de como hacer uno  si pudieras subirlo y poder hecharle un vistazo estaria genial


----------



## danielmendoza (May 10, 2011)

Aqui les dejo hago las aclaraciones ya lo habia explicado antes pero tengo algunas más:
El capacitor sirve como un temporizador junto con el pot que es de 500k para darle algo menos de un minuto de encendido pero esa es la idea.
El circuito esta funcionando bien pero me gustaría darle algo mpas de alcance alguien podría decirme como hacerlo (ahora es de unos 5cm).
No le hagan caso al switch que esta en el led ir era solo para ver la simulación, pero se trata del led ir y el foto transistor.


----------



## Alhayn21 (May 10, 2011)

No se mucho de electronica mi amigo asi que te recomiendo que agas este circuito ya que ami me funciono de maravilla y con un alcanze de 20 cm a 3v  aunque lleva un poco mas de componente vale la pena  
PD: yo use un pot de 2k  y la separacion entre el ledir y el fotodiodo es de .5 cm


----------



## nathaliarodriguez (May 14, 2011)

hola, quisiera que me ayudaran en el tema relacionado con un sensor de barrera utilizando infrarrojos, ya que encuentro circuitos sólo para sensores de proximidad y necesito que los leds estando frente a frente creen una barrera infrarroja y cuando se interrumpa ésta barrera el produzca una señal lógica...

agradecería sus propuestas, gracias...


----------



## lm555cn (May 15, 2011)

Hola,
Podrías indicarnos la distancia entre los LEDs, va a ser para detectar algún objeto en alguna banda transportadora, personas cruzando puertas, o autos?  En que tipo de ambiente vas a probarlo (interiores, exteriores, etc.)?

Te dejo un enlace para que lo cheques: http://electroschematics.com/6114/long-range-ir-transmitter/

Tips:
En caso de ser para exteriores o si hubiese luz fluorescente utiliza algún tipo de filtro (como los controles remotos) para evitar falsas activaciones en el receptor.
Utiliza LEDs infrarojos de alta potencia par asegurar 
Como recomendación si fuese para una distancia media-grande utilizaría mejor un laser.


----------



## INSOLIT1886 (May 17, 2011)

Hola que tal saludos cordiales a todos los participantes del foro, el mejor foro de electronica, esta es la primera vez que escribo, lo hago muy feliz ya que me funciono el sensor de proximidad pero tuve que hacerle unas pequenas modificaciones para que funcione con un  emisor infrarrojo y un receptor comunes, de los que se parecen a los leds,negro y blanco, probando el circuito me di cuenta que el receptor no amplificaba muy bien la señal del receptor por loq ue use una conficguracion tipo darlington para amplificar la senal, funciona muy bien.


----------



## quintero01 (May 26, 2011)

Alhayn21 dijo:


> No se mucho de electronica mi amigo asi que te recomiendo que agas este circuito ya que ami me funciono de maravilla y con un alcanze de 20 cm a 3v  aunque lleva un poco mas de componente vale la pena
> PD: yo use un pot de 2k  y la separacion entre el ledir y el fotodiodo es de .5 cm



increible amigo... venia buscando un sensor como este desde hace rato y encontre el tipoco que todos subieron con el 567 pero nomas no me salia... no mas vi el tuyo y de repente un lamparazo en los ojos me dijo que me salio... creo que me diste suerte jajajaja aunque en realidad yo no le puse potenciometro solo una clasica resistencia de 470 y alcanzo como 10-15cm muy recomendado y gracias !!


----------



## Alhayn21 (May 26, 2011)

por nada amigo, creditos al respectivo creador de este circuito que en efecto es muy facil de fabricar comparado con los demas jeje... me alegro que te aya servido


----------



## mikeekim (Jun 16, 2011)

lalo43 dijo:


> Buenas ya arme este circuito, pero en vez de ponerle un led, lo remplase por un busser y si suena pero no se apaga y suena muy despacio y tiene un voltaje de 9v... lo que me dice q los sensores no funcionan...alguna idea?... espero me puedan ayudar o darme alguna recomendación... saludos!!


 Y usando un rele que vuelva a estado de reposo al bajar el voltaje no te soluciona el problema?


----------



## david2009 (Jun 27, 2011)

yo lo hice anda de una  .  ami me anduvo a la primera   si respetas todo como va


----------



## JonNArevalo (Jul 11, 2011)

El IR RX que codigo es o sea a la hora de comprarlo como lo pido? un fototransistor o un fotodiodo? disculpen la pregunta es que quiero montarlo u.u


----------



## 1024 (Jul 11, 2011)

JonNArevalo dijo:


> El IR RX que codigo es o sea a la hora de comprarlo como lo pido? un fototransistor o un fotodiodo?



Hola, es un led infrarrojo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

JonNArevalo dijo:


> El IR RX que codigo es o sea a la hora de comprarlo como lo pido? un fototransistor o un fotodiodo? disculpen la pregunta es que quiero montarlo u.u



Compra un foto-transistor con filtro infrarrojo incluido, el que puedas conseguir, uno de receptor de control remoto de TV seguramente te servirá.



JonNArevalo dijo:


> El IR *RX* que codigo es o sea a la hora de comprarlo como lo pido? un fototransistor o un fotodiodo?





1024 dijo:


> Hola, es un led infrarrojo



Si es *RX* es receptor, sería poco conveniente colocar un LED.


----------



## Omar266 (Jul 12, 2011)

JonNArevalo dijo:


> El IR RX que codigo es o sea a la hora de comprarlo como lo pido? un fototransistor o un fotodiodo? disculpen la pregunta es que quiero montarlo u.u



Mire la foto que adjunto. El Detector(Receptor) IR Rx es un Fotodiodo. El Emitter (Emisor) IR TX es un Diodo Led Emisor. Bueno acá en país lo llamamos asi. El Fotodiodo es negro y el emisor es transparente. Hasta pronto.


----------



## euchc (Jul 20, 2011)

Saludos Ronconsoda. Posiblemente este circuito te pueda solucionar el problema. El capacitor C1 evita que se amplifique la corriente directa y permite amplificar la alterna. Se trata de un simple amplificador no inversor solo le agregas el capacitor en serie con la resistencia que va aterrizada


----------



## Cucho321 (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro... Necesito ayuda he montado ese circuito de sensor de proximidad y no me funciona... he revisado el montaje muchas veces y aun no encuentro el error... cuando le pongo la fuente el led prende y apaga de forma extraña.... Si pudieran ayudarme seria excelente... pues ya que poseo una foto del montaje para que me puedan ayudar a revisarlo haber si usted encuentra el error es de suma urgencias.

Gracias...

Daniel


----------



## david2009 (Ago 21, 2011)

Cucho321 dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro... Necesito ayuda he montado ese circuito de sensor de proximidad y no me funciona... he revisado el montaje muchas veces y aun no encuentro el error... cuando le pongo la fuente el led prende y apaga de forma extraña.... Si pudieran ayudarme seria excelente... pues ya que poseo una foto del montaje para que me puedan ayudar a revisarlo haber si usted encuentra el error es de suma urgencias.
> 
> Gracias...
> 
> Daniel



aca te dejo la foto y el pcb para q te ande a la primera.

el opto  no es nesesario se reemplaza por un led que te lo indique como va en la placa para poner a prueva. el pcb no ahi que modificar nada

pero si  cuando lo tengas armado en la foto  te tiene que quedar  tal cual , con los catodo y anodos de los led  en esa posicion. sin el  opto que no se para que es el opto pero bueno .

despues cuando lo  tengas funcionando te puedo pasar un esquemita que hice a mano  aplicando un relay, con este podes encender a una tv que yo se lo aplique reemplazando el soutoch del tv por este.


----------



## phantomdm (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola! Bueno, yo hice el diagrama y lo modifiqué tal como lo hizo INSOLIT1886. El problema es que el receptor de infrarrojo también se activa con la luz visible (lo alumbré con una bombilla). Alguien sabe cómo se puede solucionar esto?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 25, 2011)

Yo utilizo la lamina de radiografias para filtrar la luz diferente del infrarrojo. Si recortan la radiografia en una area en donde tenga tinta, entonces funcionara mejor.

Saludos!.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola a todos
No es fácil eliminar la luz del sol o artificial. Todas esas fuentes de luz tienen como gran componente a los rayos infrarrojos.
Primero, hay que usar un tubito para aislar la luz circundante. Y en el frente poner un filtro infrarrojo. Hay que buscar alguno que deje pasar la mayor cantidad de infrarrojo y la menor cantidad de visible. Para ello, si se puede gastar, buscar en Google, el mayor fabricante en USA: KOPP. Ponen así y buscan lo que quieran.
Pero para los que no pueden gastar mucho, he desarrollado un filtro infrarrojo casero.
Acompaño una fotografía de los componentes y el filtro terminado.
Usé como soporte un portaobjetos porque es un vidrio que tengo a mano. Si no, cortar un vidrio de cualquier grosor a la medida deseada o mayor y luego cortarlo.
Como se ve en la foto, puse una gota de pegamento VOLIGOMA, así se llama en Argentina.
Le añadí una gota de tinta negra DYE que se usa para recargar cartuchos de la impresora Epson.(que tambien tengo a mano). Si no tienen, quizá tengan algún amigo que recarga sus cartuchos y les puede dar una gota. De todas maneras en Argentina esta tinta se vende por $20. Y alcanza para hacer cientos de filtros.
No usar tinta pigmentada porque frena los infrarrojos.
Se mezclan bien y se desparrama por todo el vidrio tratando de que quede parejo.
Se deja secar un par de días y ya se puede cortar si se quiere.
No usen tinta pigmentada porque frena los infrarrojos. Usar Dye (con colorante, sin pigmentos).
Les garantizo que anda fenómeno. Deja pasar casi un 90 % de IF y nada del visible.
Mientras que un filtro Kopp, que tengo, deja pasar solo un 80 % de IF. Esto fué probado con un espectrofotómetro comercial.
Les aseguro que probé un sin fin de colorantes pero el que mejor anduvo fué la tinta Dye.
Este filtro no está patentado así que cualquiera lo puede usar o vender.
Pero hay que cuidar de no exponerlo a la lluvia porque se disuelve con el agua. Para ello ponerlo frente al fotodiodo y despues el tubo.
Chau, suerte a todos.

Hola a todos:
La luz de día fuerte y las lámparas incandescentes pueden bloquear los detectores de infrarrojos(y cualquier detector de luz). Por eso los detectores dedicados llevan delante un filtro infrarrojo (a veces integrado al mismo).
Los filtros infrarrojos pueden ser de vidrio o plástico y parecen negros a simple vista.
Pero analizados con un Espectrofotómetro se ve que dejan pasar la porción infrarroja de la luz y frenan la parte visible. Pero los infrarrojos del ambiente también pueden bloquear los detectores, por eso es conveniente colocar delante del filtro un pequeño tubito opaco o negro de unos 4 centímetros de largo para evitar captar la luz ambiente de lleno.
Además como dijeron todos más arriba, la luz debe ser pulsada para poder medir una frecuencia determinada y no la luz continua del ambiente.
Esos filtros pueden comprarse en Kopp (USA), Schott (Alemania) o Edmund (USA), pero son carísimos.( Para nuestros pobres bolsillos).
Por eso he desarrollado un filtro orgánico infrarrojo sobre una base de vidrio para que pueda ser construido por cualquiera en casa y solucionarles el problema. Aclaro que en los albores de la física los filtros fueron siempre orgánicos.
En los tiempos de la fotografía en película usábamos la cola de las mismas sin exponer, pero no es tan eficaz como un filtro adhoc.
Acompaño una fotografía de los elementos usados y el filtro terminado.
Usé un vidrio portaobjetos de microscopía porque era lo que tenía a mano. Usar cualquier pedazo de vidrio del tamaño necesario o hacerlo más grande y cortarlo luego.
Poner una gota gruesa de Voligoma (así se llama en Argentina un pegamento para papeles) sobre el vidrio.
Agregar al lado una gota del mismo tamaño de tinta para rellenar cartuchos de impresoras Epson Fotográfica ( DYE) color negro. Esta tinta está hecha de anilinas y no llevan pigmentos y no pesé los componentes por que se necesita una balanza de precisión y no cualquiera la tiene, pero en la foto se pueden dar cuenta de la proporción.
Mezclar bien sobre el mismo vidrio y luego extender la preparación sobre el mismo, en capa gruesa como para que se vea negro. Una lámpara de bajo consumo no debería verse a su través y de una lámpara incandescente de 100 w apenas un hilito del filamento.
Dejar secar un par de días para que endurezca y ya se puede usar. Tener cuidado de protegerlo del agua porque es soluble. Se le puede poner otro vidrio delante para protección del color.
No usar tinta pigmentada porque frena los infrarrojos. ( Esa es la tinta común de Epson, la Durabrite: no usarla).
Probado con un Espectrofotómetro deja pasar alrededor de 90 % de infrarrojos y nada del visible, mientras que el mejor filtro de Kopp , que tengo, deja pasar un 80% de infrarrojos. Y tiene 8 milímetros de espesor.
Probé todos los colorantes que tenía a mano y el mejor resultó esa tinta. Creo que cualquier marca andará bien. Y donde la consigo. En Argentina hay muchos vendedores de la misma y cuesta unos $20 el frasco.
O algún amigo puede tenerla y nos da unas gotas.
Prueben y verán que así solucionan sus problemas.


----------



## phantomdm (Sep 25, 2011)

Se ve que es una excelente idea.. aunque por ahora parece que la luz no estaba afectando la recepción de infrarrojo, era que acercaba mucho la lámpara. Mañana voy a probar de nuevo, con la luz del sol (y una lupa wajaja). En este momento tengo aislado el emisor y el receptor, tal como en la imagen. Tal vez a alguien le funcione así...


----------



## calcasla (Sep 29, 2011)

Alhayn21 dijo:


> por nada amigo, creditos al respectivo creador de este circuito que en efecto es muy facil de fabricar comparado con los demas jeje... me alegro que te aya servido



Hola a todos. Necesito de vuestra ayuda por favor, armé el circuito que publicaste, pero no me funciona :S, me fijé en los transistores, la B, C y E, tengo el potenciómetro de 5K, pero no sé qué pasa, tengo un fotodiodo que es el oscuro (negro) y el led emisor infrarojo que es medio transparente, pero me he dado cuenta que el led emisor no enciende :S, y la otra cosa extraña es que cuando conecto 3V al aparato se enciende el LED de color, el que indica supuestamente la proximidad, yo entiendo que eso no es normal. El integrado me fijé bien en sus conexiones, dice: LM567CN en la parte superior.

Gracias por escucharme


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 28, 2011)

Buena tarde a todos,
les subo unas imagenes del ultimo trabajo que realizamos a petición de un cliente, se trata de un sensor infrarrojo que activa un Buzzer de 95db y una señal luminosa (Led rojo) cuando detecta la presencia de un objeto.

Este equipo lo va a utilizar en su cochera, ya que es muy pequeña y "apenas" cabe su camioneta, la cual es nueva y ya que se estaciona de reversa teme golpear la pared con su defensa y rayarla, por lo que se instalará el sensor a la altura de la defensa y al acercarse enviara la señal de alarma para que se detenga.

El sensor utilizado es un IR detector PNA de panasonic -tres patillas- que opera entre los 36 a los 40 Khz.
El emisor es un led IR común conectado a un circuito astable de NE555 modulado a 36 y hasta 40 Khz modificando el valor de un preset de 5k.
La distancia de detección mínima es de 5 cm. y la distancia máxima es de 30 cm., controlada por medio del preset mencionado.
La corriente consumida del circuito es de 60mA sin detección y 100mA una vez detectado el objeto.
Es totalmente inmune a la luz incandescente y a la luz ambiental.
Para alimentar el sensor se incluyó una fuente de alimentación sin transformador basada en capacitancia-resistencia, filtrado y regulado con diodo zener; opera a voltajes de 120 y hasta 130 volts de corriente alterna, la salida es en corriente directa a 5.1 volts.
Por supuesto se incluye un fusible de 500mA del lado de C.A.

*****La distancia de detección se puede aumentar variando la corriente en el emisor IR -pero en este caso no se hace necesario-*****

Bien, espero les agrade y cualquier cosa estoy a sus órdenes.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2011)

yyyyyyyy?????

Cual es tu duda?

mira este tema...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 29, 2011)

Buen día, gracias por contestar y leer el post.
No tengo ninguna duda, este tema lo abrí para compartir mi trabajo con la comunidad y para que si existen personas con este tipo de necesidades puedan preguntar y obtener rerspuesta a sus interrogantes. El equipo funciona perfectamente y esta elaborado de la forma más simple posible.

Posteriomente subiré otros equipos en los que estamos trabajando, saludos cordiales.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahhh Ok...

yo creo que ayudaria como soporte algun esquema.... no?


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 29, 2011)

Claro, por ello es el post, el compañero que lo solicite se le entregará el diagrama, asi mismo quien tenga dudas puede resolverlas. Lo interesante aquí es que en el diseño solo se utilizó una placa de circuito impreso perforada -universal- de 7x8 cm., un NE555, un led IR, un receptor IR Panasonic y una fuente de alimentacion de 100mA sin transformador, haciendolo muy compacto, fácil de armar por cualquier persona, sencillo de instalar y muy fácil de operar.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Claro, *por ello es el post, el compañero que lo solicite se le entregará el diagrama, *asi mismo quien tenga dudas puede resolverlas. Lo interesante aquí es que en el diseño solo se utilizó una placa de circuito impreso perforada -universal- de 7x8 cm., un NE555, un led IR, un receptor IR Panasonic y una fuente de alimentacion de 100mA sin transformador, haciendolo muy compacto, fácil de armar por cualquier persona, sencillo de instalar y muy fácil de operar.
> 
> Saludos!



Si tienes algo para ofrecer lo haces en Forma pública, es decir a toda la comunidad.


----------



## zurdo (Oct 30, 2011)

sangreaztk dijo:


> Para los que quieren hacer un sensor de proximidad con un mejor alcance.
> Al emisor, o LED IRED (diodo emisor de luz infraroja) alimentenlo con un tren de pulsos, este lo pueden hacer con un 555 en configuración astable. Y para el receptor, phototransistor, ponganlo en serie con un potenciómetro y una resistencia de protección, y hagan una especie de divisor de tensión para conmutar un transistor NPN (o PNP).
> Más o menos esa es la idea, si tienen dudas, primero investiguen y luego preguntan.
> Kamara karnales!
> Nota: Aunque el phototransistor y el photodiodo son distintos, en la practica me han servido de la misma manera.



disculpa podrías hacer el diagrama del circuito para aumentar el alcance.


----------



## federico frysse (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola!
quería contarles que arme la plaqueta y anduvo de diez.
La armé como dijo @david2009 en la pag. 3
Acá les dejo una foto de como m quedó.
Saludos!

PD: al principio no me andaba y me di cuenta que la polaridad de un fototransistor, es al revés que todos los otros, osea, la pata mas larga en este caso es la negativa. Agrego este comentario por si a alguien le pasa que no le anda, para que tenga en cuenta este dato.


----------



## yager (Ene 6, 2012)

hola elprofetellez felicitaciones por el proyecto ,podrias subir el esquema de este interesante sensor de proximidad ,ah una pregunta los sensores necesitan algun filtro ?


----------



## phavlo (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola yager, los sensores no necesitan ningun filtro, ya que el receptor trabaja dentro de 36 a 40Khz aproximdamente y el emisor es modulado por un 555 en modo astable dentro de ese rango de frecuencia.

a y elprofetellez, cuando puedas subi el circuito si no es mucha molestia.
y gracias por el aporte !!


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 7, 2012)

Aunque es un montaje simple, subí el circuito para que puedan examinarlo los integrantes del foro.
Así podrán darte sus opiniones. Si no tenemos que elucubrar cosas posibles. Por ejemplo: despues del sensor, que le ponés?
Chau. Saludos.


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Ene 26, 2012)

Tengo problemas para el reflejo, cuando uso un espejo pequeño para reflejar la luz infraroja y que lleua al fototransitor si funciona, pero con mi mano no funciona! no lo entiendo! alguien que me ayude, el transmisor esta separado fisicamente del receptor por una madera pequeña! no se como hacer para que con mi mano si funcione!


----------



## Luno (Ene 26, 2012)

Una duda de la publicacion del circuito con el LM567 (fuente: Pablin) 

Cuál es su salida?, a la que le pueda conectar un relé o algo de potencia


----------



## fede409 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola,quiro saber es sensor de proximidad podria servir para hacer algo asi como un pedal de expresion para efectos de guitarra .Espesificamente lo que quiero es controlar una resistencia que me permina variar el elfecto de un pedal wha-wah o la profundidad de un tremolo. El sensor seria la primera etapa, lo que no se es como hacer que a partir de la proximidad varie la resistencia que controlaria la profundidad, el tono, etc del efecto .¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?. Desde ya muchas gracias por responder!!!


----------



## maxking110 (Mar 22, 2012)

que tal amigos, he hecho un proyecto con algo que ya esta hecho, pero pues ya lo arme y no funciona no se q pueda estar haciendo mal?? ya termine de hacer todo y no funciona, no se paga el led?? que puede estar pasando??

ya cambie los ir y no, seguimos igual


----------



## moises95 (Abr 17, 2012)

¿En el emisor ese de infrarojo puedo poner a la entrada de audio un microfono?


----------



## SERGIOD (May 24, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Buena tarde a todos,
> les subo unas imagenes del ultimo trabajo que realizamos a petición de un cliente, se trata de un sensor infrarrojo que activa un Buzzer de 95db y una señal luminosa (Led rojo) cuando detecta la presencia de un objeto.
> 
> Este equipo lo va a utilizar en su cochera, ya que es muy pequeña y "apenas" cabe su camioneta, la cual es nueva y ya que se estaciona de reversa teme golpear la pared con su defensa y rayarla, por lo que se instalará el sensor a la altura de la defensa y al acercarse enviara la señal de alarma para que se detenga.
> ...


tienes el pcb y el diagrama para armarlo


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola, Tengo un pequeño inconveniente con el sensor
El sensor Funciona perfecto para la detección de objetos, pudiendo variar la distancia  con un potenciometro colocado en donde va la resistencia de 68.

El problema viene cuando use un control remoto de television normal. El led ,que solo debe de prender cuando un objeto esta cerca, empieza a prender y apagar rapido, supongo que va con los comando del control remoto. Mi pregunta es ¿Como pudiera filtrar eso? ¿Como hago para que el sensor solo detecte su propio emisor IR y no el de los controles y demas aparatos que usen ir? gracias por su ayuda.

fede409 debes de estar buscando algo asi 



 te recomendaria que preguntaras directamente en la pagina del video o abre un nuevo tema. Eso es mas complicado porque usas mucha electronica digital.

Saludos.


----------



## fede409 (Ago 17, 2012)

ignaciolin4 dijo:


> Hola, Tengo un pequeño inconveniente con el sensor
> El sensor Funciona perfecto para la detección de objetos, pudiendo variar la distancia  con un potenciometro colocado en donde va la resistencia de 68.
> 
> El problema viene cuando use un control remoto de television normal. El led ,que solo debe de prender cuando un objeto esta cerca, empieza a prender y apagar rapido, supongo que va con los comando del control remoto. Mi pregunta es ¿Como pudiera filtrar eso? ¿Como hago para que el sensor solo detecte su propio emisor IR y no el de los controles y demas aparatos que usen ir? gracias por su ayuda.
> ...



Hola!!, gracias por responder, hace como un año que hice esta pregunta Resolvi este porblema utilizando un optocoplador. Se utiliza el mismo circuito, el LED que sirve como display es reemplazado por un otocoplado, recordemos que el optocoplador esta compuesto por un LED y una fotoresistencias encaposulados. La fotoresistencia controla el volumen en el caso del tremolo y en el caso de un filtro pasa bajos la resonancia. Todavia no puse en practica lo que comento pero en teoria deberia funcionar. Saludos!!


----------



## NELSON SILVA (Ago 19, 2012)

atorne dijo:


> Yo uso los sensores de la família GPD de sharp (GP2D05, GP2D12, etc.). Son muy fáciles de utilizar (3 pines) y funcionan de maravilla. Además, existen tanto versiones analógicas como digitales.



Esta información me parece muy interesante, pero me gustaria saber si tiene un circuito para identificar como se conecta este sensor.


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 18, 2012)

Se puede comprobar el funcionamiento sin conectar con algo?


----------



## JuanGa94 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola elprofetellez, te comento que estoy tratando de mejorar un sensor infrarrojo de proximidad con un 555 modulado a 38 kHz, dos diodos LED IR y un receptor HS0038, pero no logro alcanzar mas de 10cm con objetos de color blanco(mucha menor distancia con los de color negro, que es con que los voy a usar). Me podrías comentar como hiciste para que llegue a detectar a 30 cm o mas de distancia.


----------



## malvinas3bis (Oct 6, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Claro, por ello es el post, el compañero que lo solicite se le entregará el diagrama, asi mismo quien tenga dudas puede resolverlas. Lo interesante aquí es que en el diseño solo se utilizó una placa de circuito impreso perforada -universal- de 7x8 cm., un NE555, un led IR, un receptor IR Panasonic y una fuente de alimentacion de 100mA sin transformador, haciendolo muy compacto, fácil de armar por cualquier persona, sencillo de instalar y muy fácil de operar.
> 
> Saludos!


quisiera que me enviaras el diagrama del circuito en lo posible, me interesan mucho los circuitos de proximidad e infrarrojos etc desde ya gracias mi correo es


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

si, me uno al pedido, del circuito y el pcb....
seria bueno para mejorarlo o simplemente probarlo 
aunque parese que esta de vacaciones fijense la fecha del ultimo comentario(del profetellez)


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 12, 2012)

profe tellez aun estas en este mundooooo?


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

Una disculpa, es que andaba trabajando con lo de un SumoBot y no habia leído bien los mensajes.

Aqui les anexo el esquema, lo hice rapidito a mano, pero los datos son correctos y los mismos que se utilizaron.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 12, 2012)

gracias, se ve interesante...


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 12, 2012)

gracias profe........ ha, y me alegro que aun este en este mundo con sus buenos aportes!.

Dios le bendiga.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

una pregunta, ¿para que tiene que oscilar a 40Khz SI no hay un receptor desmodulador solo el optotransistor que polarisa el PNP?  NO entiendo porque no inyectas directamente corriente continua al led inflarrojo  NO ENTENDER

postadata NO es chiste, ni es ironia, es en serio mi pregunta.
*
Saludo, SI quieres paso en limpio tu esquema *


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> una pregunta, ¿para que tiene que oscilar a 40Khz SI no hay un receptor demodulador solo el Fototransistor que polariza el PNP?  NO entiendo porque no inyectas directamente corriente continua al led inflarrojo  NO ENTENDER
> 
> postadata NO es chiste, ni es ironia, es en serio mi pregunta.
> *
> Saludo, SI quieres paso en limpio tu esquema *



Sucede que no es un Fototransistor, es un detector modulado de infrarrojos, igual al que tienen los televisores y cualquier otro equipo que opere a infrarrojos; siendo observadores, podemos ver que tiene Tres "patas":

1.- Vout
2.- Vdd
3.- Vss

De tal forma, que este equipo puede operar a "plena luz" del sol, sin interferencia de su componente infrarroja.

Respecto al esquema, es propiedad del Foro ahora, y el Foro puede disponer de él, de la manera que mejor se adapte a sus necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 12, 2012)

Cuales seran los que usan los lavamanos automaticos seran de ultrasonido, infrarojos o de algun otro tipo? no creo que sea infrarojo por que acerque la camara del celular y no se mira nada al contrario de lo que se observa con un control remoto, alguien ha desarmado alguno de estos?


----------



## JuanGa94 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola elprofetellez, muchas gracias por el diagrama, lo armo y te comento como anduvo...
Saludos.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 13, 2012)

"una pregunta, ¿para que tiene que oscilar a 40Khz SI no hay un receptor desmodulador solo el optotransistor que polarisa el PNP? NO entiendo porque no inyectas directamente corriente continua al led inflarrojo  NO ENTENDER"

El sensor solo trabaja en ese rango de frecuencias
Para controlar dispositivos a distancia tales como activar una alarma en caso de emergencia o para prender/apagar las luces del dormitorio desde la cama necesitamos un control remoto por radio o por luz , hemos hecho experimentos con el puntero laser pero tambien podemos intentar detectar el haz infrarrojo de 37 Khz ( modulado ) de los controles remotos de tv , DVD , etc . Estos pulsos podrian ser discriminados si llegan a un fototransistor por un filtro digital que seleccione esta frecuencia , sin embargo como hemos hablado en los post anteriores es más sencillo usar un detector infrarrojo integrado de los usados en los receptores de tv , estos traen su propio filtro , su propio circuito integrado y su alimentación en un chip de 3 pines , uno para la alimentación (4.5 V) uno para tierra y otro para la salida de la modulación , es decir los pulsos de control que van encima de la portadora de 38 Khz.
Aqui puedes encontrar la teoria y los detalles
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/06/disparando-un-monostable-555-con-el.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 14, 2012)

Comprendo, gracias *Jorge Flores Vergaray* ese link aclaro un poco la idea, gracias nuevamente saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Nov 22, 2012)

hay algun otro circuito que no use el lm567 o el 555
?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Nov 22, 2012)

este funcionara

este esquema funcionara si lo alimento con 3 volt


----------



## Omar266 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ahora uso el sensor IS471F el cual incorpora un modulador/demodulador integrado y a través de su patilla 4 controla un diodo LED de infrarrojos externo, modulando la señal que este emitirá y luego es captado por el IS471F donde esta el receptor. Otra ventaja es que se utilizan pocos componentes.  Se puede cambiar la resistencia 220 ohmios para alcanzarla distancia deseada.


----------



## agustin95 (Mar 7, 2013)

hE2ac dijo:


> el circuito de proximidad funciona de maravillaa =D





Hola, quisiera saber como va conectado el ir rx, tiene masa, vs y dato. que pin queda libre ? o van todos conectados. gracias


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola gente. Tengo una pequeña duda que quizas sea una tontería.
Resulta que me estan por llegar unos sensores de proximidad HC-SR04 que funcionan por ultrasonido. Los pedí para hacer unas pequeñas pruebas pero recién se me acaba de ocurrir algo y la duda es la siguiente: ¿puedo usar este sensor como sensor de nivel de agua? Asi como muestra la imagen.
Pregunto esto por que también se que vienen sensores de nivel de agua que funcionan por ultrasonido.
Saludos.


----------



## agustin95 (Mar 7, 2013)

david2009 dijo:


> aca te dejo la foto y el pcb para q te ande a la primera.
> 
> el opto  no es nesesario se reemplaza por un led que te lo indique como va en la placa para poner a prueva. el pcb no ahi que modificar nada
> 
> ...





Hola david, me podes pasar el circuito o diagrama del sensor de proximidad porque tuve problemas en armarlo, no encuentro la falla. por favor si me lo podrias pasar te lo agradeceria porque el pcb no lo entiendo. muchas gracias.


----------



## tincho80 (Mar 13, 2013)

INSOLIT1886 dijo:


> Hola que tal saludos cordiales a todos los participantes del foro, el mejor foro de electronica, esta es la primera vez que escribo, lo hago muy feliz ya que me funciono el sensor de proximidad pero tuve que hacerle unas pequenas modificaciones para que funcione con un  emisor infrarrojo y un receptor comunes, de los que se parecen a los leds,negro y blanco, probando el circuito me di cuenta que el receptor no amplificaba muy bien la señal del receptor por loq ue use una conficguracion tipo darlington para amplificar la senal, funciona muy bien.



Gracias por la data!!! la verdad es que me estaba volviendo loco porque no podia hacer funcionar el sensor, ahora ya probé con tus componentes y anda de maravilla!!!

Ahora hago una pregunta, quiero conectar un motorcito dc de 6v para que cuando se accione el sensor,el motor se prenda y cuando se apague el sensor, se apague el motor, alguien saber???
graciassss


----------



## Destiand (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola tincho, no lei muy bien pero creo que si el sensor al detectar va mandar una señal de 5V(1 logico) tendrias que conectarlo directo los 5v a un polo y el otro a tierra, pero si tu motor fuera de mayor Voltaje usarias un puente H(Circuito de potencia) para poder hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## tincho80 (Mar 13, 2013)

Destiand dijo:


> Hola tincho, no lei muy bien pero creo que si el sensor al detectar va mandar una señal de 5V(1 logico) tendrias que conectarlo directo los 5v a un polo y el otro a tierra, pero si tu motor fuera de mayor Voltaje usarias un puente H(Circuito de potencia) para poder hacerlo funcionar.



ahh nose si será lo mismo pero encontre la forma de que me ande el motor conectando un zener en el negativo de un transistor luego el negativo del motor y el positivo directo a la bateria, aguantara asi sin que se queme algun componente? gracias


----------



## Sergesio (Mar 15, 2013)

Buenas, estoy montando el circuito original para que sirva de "ojos" un robot y no hay manera. Lo que sí he descubierto es que el fototransistor sólo entra en saturación cuando le enfrento directamente el led emisor IR a menos de 2 cm. Si pongo el emisor en paralelo con el fototransistor no funciona aunque les ponga un objeto justo delante. No sé que leds habéis usado vosotros, yo simplemente pedí en la tienda un led emisor IR y un fototransistor IR. A ver si me podéis echar una mano, Gracias.


----------



## JuanGa94 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola, yo también tuve muchos problemas con ese circuito, pero al final lo pude hacer funcionar dando vuelta el LED IR receptor (transparente). En la imagen esta como me quedo...El LED IR emisor es azul y el transistor es un 2N2222 visto de arriba. Cuando detecta algo la salida se pone a "0", cuando no a "1", para invertirlo se le puede poner un transistor como en el original o un inversor.El alcance aumenta a mayor voltaje, pero cuidado con quemar los LEDs... ya me paso Ahh, y al receptor le puse un pedazo de termocontraible.

Saludos


----------



## Jokerwin (Mar 17, 2013)

@Sergesio puedes probar el circuito de proximidad que hice y funciona, utiliza un 555 para modular el haz del diodo infrarrojo y un receptor IR, nada más es muy simple y funcionaría como para "ojos de robot".

http://www.lunite.net/sensor-de-proximidad-infrarrojo-7.html

@JuanGa94 para aumentar el alcance hay que aumentar la corriente (la tensión) y para que no se queme con mucha corriente tiene que estar modulado el haz, osea por pulsos contínuos así tiene más alcance sin quemar el diodo infrarrojo.


----------



## Sergesio (Mar 17, 2013)

Jokerwin, gracias por tu aporte, lo tengo en reserva por si no logro que me funcione con el LM567, la verdad es que la primera intención era hacerlo funcionar con dos 555, pero con el LM567 me va mejor para un par de cosillas. 
JuanGa94, mañana pruebo tu esquema, yo también tuve problemas hasta que me di cuenta que en  el fototransistor el cátodo va a + y el ánodo a masa. A ver qué tal sale, lo malo es como ya dije sólo consigo que el fototransistor entre en saturación enfrentándolo directamente y muy de cerca al emisor IR.


----------



## Sergesio (Mar 19, 2013)

JuanGa94, he montado tu esquema y me ha funcionado perfectamente. De hecho demasiado bien, ya que necesitaba que el sensor tuviera corto alcance, así que he cambiado la R de 22 Ohms de tu esquema por una de 100 y me va que ni pintado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pomi (Abr 8, 2013)

Estamos armando con mi grupo de la facultad este sensor de proximidad pero nos pidieron agregarle un contador de 0-9. Esta parte ya la tenemos hecha con un 74194, 7447 y el display pero no sabemos de dónde sacar la señal del sensor hacia el pin ascendente del contador. Creemos que debe ser entre el Led normal (no infrarrojo) y el transistor BC558 pero no estamos seguros y como no lo armamos todavía no podemos probar. Alguien sería tan amable de ayudarme con este tema? De donde sacaríamos la señal?

Además de esto no pudimos entender por qué se utiliza el BC558 transistor PNP, sabemos que el pin 8 tiene nivel alto cuando las frecuencias son distintas y nivel bajo cuando son casi iguales. No logramos entender cómo funciona toda la parte del pin 8.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2013)

Amigo debes explicar con la mayor cantidad de detalles, no sabemos que desean implementar, si subes el esquema electrico que planteas sera mas facil opinar, no crees?.


----------



## opamp (Abr 8, 2013)

Pomi, A que sensor te refieres cuando no cuentas,........"Estamos armando con mi grupo de la facultad este sensor de proximidad........."


----------



## Pomi (Abr 8, 2013)

Perdonen, me refiero al que puso el que posteo el tema... el de la página de Pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/


----------



## VEROMAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola colegas,
Hace unos días terminé de montar este Sensor de proximidad IR, si se hace como dice el post no funciona. Además hay que cambiar el fotosensor por uno más sensible.
También es necesario acoplarle debidamente un módulo de sonido que suministre una nota audible cuando el receptor detecte la señal IR reflejada.
Otra cosa que se ha de modificar es el Emisor IR, éste ha de ir separado del circuito Receptor
y producir una señal  modulada, es decir, con espacios sin señal.
Yo he conseguido que funcione y tiene un alcance que varía desde unos centímetros hasta 2 metros.
Saludos


----------



## tincho80 (Ene 30, 2014)

lalo43 dijo:


> ya me funciona el circuito... y funciona bien despues de varios intentos valio la pena...grax por el diagrama y la informacion...saludos



Hola, hace mucho el circuito de pablin lo pude hacer funcionar, ahora quise intentarlo armar y funciona pero me queda el led prendido constantemente y cuando tapo por completo el infrarojo se apaga el led.
No deberia ser al reves? cuando se tapa se prende y cuando esta destapado se deberia apagar el led?

vos como lo hiciste?



ya pude hacerlo funcionar bien, resulta que me habia equivocado y puse el transistor 2n2222 al revez y era por eso que el led me quedaba encendido. cambie de posicion el transistor como corresponde y el led prendia solo cuando tapo el infrarojo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 30, 2014)

VEROMAN dijo:


> Hola colegas,
> Hace unos días terminé de montar este Sensor de proximidad IR, si se hace como dice el post no funciona. Además hay que cambiar el fotosensor por uno más sensible.
> También es necesario acoplarle debidamente un módulo de sonido que suministre una nota audible cuando el receptor detecte la señal IR reflejada.
> Otra cosa que se ha de modificar es el Emisor IR, éste ha de ir separado del circuito Receptor
> ...



ese circuito no es de pablin la empresa ----- lo recomendó a ese circuito para el conocido LM567 que es muy usado y encontrado en lo teléfonos de tono 



tincho80 dijo:


> Hola, hace mucho el circuito de pablin lo pude hacer funcionar, ahora quise intentarlo armar y funciona pero me queda el led prendido constantemente y cuando tapo por completo el infrarojo se apaga el led.
> No deberia ser al reves? cuando se tapa se prende y cuando esta destapado se deberia apagar el led?
> 
> vos como lo hiciste?
> ...



funciona correctamente, exacto dependiendo de transistor es el disparo y tenes que hace una caja blindada a masa conocido como jaula de faraday para que funcione de forma correcta no se hace asi no mas incluso la luz del dia dispara el circuito 

saludos y suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## tincho80 (Ene 31, 2014)

Si, ya me funciona de maravilla, anoche lo dejé conectado a la bateria de 9v y hoy cuando me levanté, pasé la mano por arriba del infrarojo y funcionó el led, pero el motor dc no, parece que consumio la bateria y no llega a tener fuerza para hacerlo arrancar,no?
podria ser que aunque no esté usandose el circuito al estar conectado se consume igual la bateria?
 perdon mi ignorancia, todo lo hago a prueba y error,no tengo conocimientos,sólo leo lo que escriben los demas y uso sentido comun.
Podria hacer cargar la bateria con una placa solar, y que la misma este cargando continuamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2014)

tincho80 dijo:


> anoche lo dejé conectado a la bateria de 9v y hoy cuando me levanté, pasé la mano por arriba del infrarojo y funcionó el led, pero el motor dc no, parece que consumio la bateria y no llega a tener fuerza para hacerlo arrancar,no?
> podria ser que aunque no esté usandose el circuito al estar conectado se consume igual la bateria?


 
Si , queda consumiendo lo que se llama "en reposo" 



> Podria hacer cargar la bateria con una placa solar, y que la misma este cargando continuamente?


 
Sería continuamente de 10 de la mañana hasta las 4 de la tarde , con suerte !

Saludos !


----------



## tincho80 (Ene 31, 2014)

porque con suerte? se *[término innecesariamente vulgar]* algo? si está cargando continuamente pero la celda solar no llega a cargar del todo la bateria por ser de menos valores y el circuito se va usando.
estoy diciendo cualquier pavada? creo que a la larga se *[término innecesariamente vulgar]* la bateria, pero tendria una buena vida util antes de que pase eso o no?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , queda consumiendo lo que se llama "en reposo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
y si le pongo un interruptor, se soluciona lo de consumirse en reposo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2014)

Si le ponés un interruptor se soluciona, o también con una batería mas grande, o también recargando la batería (de NiCd)

Dije que con suerte las placas solares *cargan* la batería desde las 10 de la mañana hasta las 4 de la tarde , que es el horario que hay suficiente sol


----------



## AngelMusicGuitar (Jun 7, 2014)

franco dijo:


> Te agradezco por el dato, ya arme el circuito en un protoboard funciona a muy bien  detecta un objeto que se coloque frente al sensor (fototransistor) hasta 30 centimetros de distancia, pero ahora tengo otro problemita ¿ como puedo hacer para aumentar el alcance (sensibilidad) del dispositivo, es decir que detecte un objeto a un metro de distancia, sin tener que utilizar lentes convexos.
> 
> Y de nuevo muchas gracias por tu gentil ayuda...



Hola amigo una pregunta hice el mismo circuito  del diagrama pero tengo un problema el LED de salida siempre se me queda prendido y se supone que se prende cuando se refleja la luz infrarroja al fototransistor. ¿Me podrían ayudar?


----------



## Finskey (Jul 13, 2014)

Quiero hacer una pregunta sobre un circuito infrarrojo que arme, el esquema lo adjunto abajo, el circuito funciona pero solo por unos 4 cm con suerte necesitaría ampliar un poco esto , con que sea 10 cm me alcanza y sobra. El colector del transistor bc548 va con un pequeño cable al un puerto de un 628a el cual funciona como contador de eventos. El problema (creo) es que , en reposo hay 3 voltios entre este colector y masa, y  si los direcciono a 4 cm mas o menos hay 1.5 v, creo que tendría que reducir este voltaje para que me de mas alcance, el circuito original usaba todas resistencias de 330, pero con estas resistencias obtuve  algo mejor. Saludos.
pd: D2 es el fotodiodo (no encontre el simbolo), D1 es un diodo de prueba de funcionamiento , mas cerca, mas prendido esta.


----------



## Angeliclayer (Ago 6, 2014)

no se si lo han puesto pero checa en youtube al profe garcia, a mi parecer muy claro en sus circuitos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola



Angeliclayer dijo:


> no se si lo han puesto pero checa en youtube al profe garcia, a mi parecer muy claro en sus circuitos...



el que mencionas es este 






*Finskey* si sigues mirando uno te llevara al otro y sabrás un montón 

Chau


----------



## Finskey (Ago 9, 2014)

Tengo solo un problema, el fototransistor que consigo es transparente , simil a un led de alto brillo , si bien los circuitos funcionan la distancia es minima. El led infrarrojo si es azulcito como en el video.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 9, 2014)

Finskey dijo:


> Tengo solo un problema, el fototransistor que consigo es transparente , simil a un led de alto brillo , si bien los circuitos funcionan la distancia es minima. El led infrarrojo si es azulcito como en el video.



que que que es transparente amarillento. Porque si es así es un optoacoplador en U y no es lo que se usa en esto casos tienes una foto


----------



## carmant (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola, veo que esto va de sensores por infrarrojos.
pues yo me he hecho esto que aun no he acabado de documentar si lo tengo montado y funcionando perfecto, lo he iniciado basandome en  este muy buen proyecto que encontré aquí.
http://www.inventable.eu/2012/11/11/sensor-ir-de-proximidad/
Descrpción:
En las fincas de campo normalmente a la entrada hay un perro que ladra cuando alguien llega poniéndolo en aviso de la presencia de visita y esto es lo que este diseño consigue.
Colocados al paso en entradas o caminos de acceso avisará cuando alguien o algo los interrumpan, está dotado de conexión vía radio y alimentación autónoma con batería recargable y carga solar, funciona por reflexión con espejo catadióptrico.
Cuando el haz se corta envía señal intermitente a un receptor situado en la vivienda que
conectado a un timbre o sirena avisará óptica y acústicamente.
Si el haz se interrumpe más de unos segundos dejara de sonar para evitar molestias volviendo a funcionar cuando este se reponga.
Lo iré exponiendo aquí por si a alguien le sirve.
Espero que Les guste.
Saludos.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hola escribo por acá ya que me viven cerrando los posteos!! 
Consulta que circuito parece más estable para mover un relé?
Conviene usar un relé o usar un mofet?
La idea es Acer un interruptor infrarrojo para activar con la mano el encendido y apago de un relé!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2020)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> _*Hola escribo por acá ya que me viven cerrando los posteos!!*_
> Consulta que circuito parece más estable para mover un rel*EE*?
> Conviene usar un rel*EE* o usar un mo*S*fet?
> La idea es *Ha*cer un interruptor infrarrojo para activar con la mano el encendido y apago de un relé!


Si hicieras las cosas correctamente nadie te cerraría nada  

*Barrera infrarroja*


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Oct 30, 2020)

Con este circuito tendría una retención por tiempo del 555 y se podría regular?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2020)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Con este circuito tendría una retención por tiempo del 555 y se podría regular?


Por favor, intenta leer y entender el funcionamiento para poder realizar un correcto entendimiento de lo que ocurre...
Si no quieres que te sigan cerrando nada.
Del 555 ahi miles de post. Mira el datasheet, y lee sobre astable y monoastable.
Lee sobre amplificadores operacionales, y que pasa segun la entrada, en especial en forma de comparador


----------

